# Windows Vista Tech Support



## Thermopylae_480 (Jan 31, 2007)

This thread is for aiding in the technical support of Windows Vista.  Those who own Windows Vista may use this thread for the purpose of seeking aid in any problems which may arise.

As more an more users adopt the new OS undoubtedly problems will arise, and be more frequent for an extended period of time. This is a fact not speaking in regards to the quality of the product, but simply as fact, that any large scale adoption of any integral platform results in in anything from user error, to undiscovered programing errors, and other issues. The purpose of this thread is to provide a centralized place for technical exploration, and troubleshooting of any Vista related problems that may arise during the course of Vista transition.

-If you only wish to discredit Windows Vista, do so in another thread, this thread is for those seeking help, and who have most likely already purchased Windows Vista.

Hopefully this won't get much use.  Good luck all!


----------



## Alec§taar (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...tartDate=3/6/2006&period=30&sortCriteria=date



* I'd like to post that link, because DAILY, it posts updates for ALL of Microsoft's stuff, including the LOAD of updates for VISTA that appeared on 01/29/2007 onwards (& even a few before that, but you have to look)...

APK

P.S.=> It orders downloads for MS stuff by OS/app type involved, & CHRONOLOGICALLY, so you load them, in the right order & what-not... convenient! apk


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 31, 2007)

*Vista launch press coverage inaccuracies, corrected*

i hope this aint the wrong place to put this,but this seems an appropriate place.

read this-
http://www.tweakvista.com/article39075.aspx

main site for vista,very informative-

http://www.tweakvista.com/

sorry just found this about dx10 and vista/xp

Q/I reinstalled DirectX 9.0c and now I am wondering if, when a DX10 compatible 
game comes out, will I be able to install DX10 again even though I have 9.0c 
installed.
 A/Yes, you will. You still have DX10 installed, but you also have the components from 9.0c that the games need.

More correctly: Windows Vista includes a DirectX runtime that supports 
Direct3D 9.0c, Direct3D9Ex, and Direct3D 10, as well as emulating older 
versions of Direct3D. The game's copy of D3DX9 is needed, but everything 
else is already there.

Read "Graphics APIs in Windows Vista" 
http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb173477.aspx and check out the 
latest DirectX FAQ http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb219721.aspx

Q: Will DirectX 10 be available for Windows XP?

A: No. Windows Vista, which has DirectX 10, includes an updated DirectX 
runtime based on the runtime in Windows XP SP2 (DirectX 9.0c) with changes 
to work with the new Windows Display Driver Model (WDDM) and the new audio 
driver stack, and with other updates in the operating system. In addition to 
Direct3D 9, Windows Vista supports two new interfaces when the correct video 
hardware and drivers are present: Direct3D9Ex and Direct3D10.
Since these new interfaces rely on the WDDM technology, they will never be 
available on earlier versions of Windows. All the other changes made to 
DirectX technologies for Windows Vista are also specific to the new version 
of Windows. The name DirectX 10 is misleading in that many technologies 
shipping in the DirectX SDK (XACT, XINPUT, D3DX) are not encompassed by this 
version number. So, referring to the version number of the DirectX runtime 
as a whole has lost much of its meaning, even for 9.0c. The DirectX 
Diagnostic Tool (DXdiag.exe) on Windows Vista does report DirectX 10, but 
this really only refers to Direct3D 10.

Q: What changes were made to the DirectX runtime for Windows Vista?

A: The primary changes were to support the new Windows Display Driver Model. 
For details on the new driver model, impacts on Direct3D 9, and on the two 
new graphics interfaces, Direct3D 9Ex and Direct3D 10, review Graphics APIs 
in Windows Vista.

DirectSound was updated to expose the capabilities of the new Windows Vista 
audio driver stack, which supports multi-channel software buffers. The 
legacy Direct3D Retained Mode API was completely removed from Windows Vista. 
DirectPlay Voice was also removed, as well as DirectPlay's NAT Helper.

-- 
Chuck Walbourn
SDE, Game Technology Group


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Microsoft Answers 'Vista OEM' Questions*

i found this too.forgive me if i am posting this stuff in the wrong place.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/zd/20070126/tc_zd/199653


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 1, 2007)

lol, everyone is scared to post.  I'll change it.  It just seems to me almost every Vista related thread gets turned into a flame war.  That's all I wanted to prevent.


----------



## Riceman (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm having an annoying issue with sound in Vista Business. After 10-20 minutes of normal audio, it starts to sound like it's coming from underwater and the problem gets progressively worse.

I know they completely changed the way audio works in Vista from XP, but shouldn't sound....work? This is onboard sound, with the latest drivers. Any ideas?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 1, 2007)

Well not sure if this goes here but it is kinda a vista problem.......how do i fix my mbr? at least i think thats the problem you see i dual booted vista and xp but now my beta key isnt active so i wipped the partition vista was on however now when i reboot it still shows the options vista or xp i choose vista and it just says files are missing....well...obviously..but i dont know how to fix this so it just streight boots any ideas?


----------



## Batou1986 (Feb 1, 2007)

put a xp cd in and go to recovery and type fixmbr then fixboot that should git rid of the vista bootloader

< vista guru


----------



## mikek75 (Feb 1, 2007)

A quick google brought this up...
(Obviously this has only been tested in the vista beta.)

You will need a Windows XP Home or Windows XP Professional CD to be able to do this.

Check that the BIOS is set so you can boot off your CD\DVD-ROM drive and put in the Windows XP CD. Restart your computer so it will boot from it.

When it comes up with text: Boot from CD.... press ENTER or any other key to boot from your Windows XP CD. It should now start scanning your hardware.

When it comes up with the blue screen, press R for Recovery Console.

It will come up with a black screen with white writing. Give it a moment to load the default US keyboard. If you are using a different type press Enter and follow the instructions.

You may have to type your Administrator Password to be able to use the Recovery Console; if prompted please do or you will not be able to continue.

Now you should be at a prompt where you should be able to type. Type in the following commands:

1. type FIXMBR and press enter
2. Press Y if asked

(fixmbr means: fix masterboot record)

3. next type: FIXBOOT and press enter
4. Press Y if asked.
5. When you can continue, restart your computer
6. Remember to take the Windows XP CD out of your drive and it should be fixed.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 1, 2007)

kk thanks guys


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 2, 2007)

could somebody in the know have a look at this so maybe we can figure out what processes can be killed in vista? there is looooooooads more than on xp pro(33).








thanks


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 2, 2007)

I remember in the beta it was wise to right click on anything and run as administrator for things to work right.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 2, 2007)

i just thought i'd say that it is not true about only been able to activate vista oem once.i reinstalled it today onto my raid 0 drives.i could not activate it on the internet,but it activated fine over the phone.fair enuff its a pian doing it over the phone,but it proves it can be activated more than once.


----------



## bhaskar15 (Feb 2, 2007)

The game explorer in Vista is a nifty improvement, but it uses ESRB Rating. Can we make it so to use other rating systems ?


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 2, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> could somebody in the know have a look at this so maybe we can figure out what processes can be killed in vista? there is looooooooads more than on xp pro(33).



*Heck - TEST IT YOURSELF MAN, using services.msc, & rebooting after services changes IF NEED BE, setting them to MANUAL if need be (rather than outright disabled), or using msconfig (if it still exists in VISTA that is) to do it for you w/ a custom startup for testing using it in lieu of services.msc!*



Not to be rude telling you "TEST IT YOURSELF", but, think about it:

* You COULD be the first person (here @ least) to add a sticky regarding tuning VISTA (vs. the sticky thread here for tuning Windows 2000/XP/Server 2003 in that manner)...

(After all - You probably have a DECENT handle on how & what to do in XP, & I'd wager a LOT of it applies to VISTA as well - you could use it as a 'starting point reference' & work on it from there, especially regarding new & diff. services VISTA may possess, that its predecessors/ancestors in 2000/XP/Server 2003 do NOT have!)

APK

P.S.=> *THINK ABOUT IT!* I'd do it myself, were I using VISTA... apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 2, 2007)

*Another note I'd like to add, is the to manage the bootup in VISTA (especially multi-OS booting), you need to use a tool called bcdedit that VISTA provides, since VISTA no longer uses BOOT.INI*

* Microsoft Reference URL for using bcdedit & questions regarding its usage + HOW IT WORKS:

http://technet2.microsoft.com/WindowsVista/en/library/85cd5efe-c349-427c-b035-c2719d4af7781033.mspx



APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 2, 2007)

*Setting Up Vista Ultimate on a RAID Array*

http://legitreviews.com/article/454/1/



* Good one there, for folks interested in RAID usage w/ VISTA...

APK


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 2, 2007)

i reinstalled vista today on my 2x80gb raid 0,without a glitch alex.i just told it too install on top of xp,and it works fine.

there is deffo no need for the floppy now,no f6'ing to install the raid driver like i had to with xp pro.


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 2, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> i reinstalled vista today on my 2x80gb raid 0,without a glitch alex.i just told it too install on top of xp,and it works fine.



Cool - I just put up that URL above about using RAID w/ VISTA for others' referenece if needed is all... just in case, so they have a "template/guide" of SOMEKIND, @ least, if needed.



tigger69 said:


> there is deffo no need for the floppy now,no f6'ing to install the raid driver like i had to with xp pro.



Yea, this I was aware of & pointed it out in another thread here recently in fact... good thing by ALL means imo!

APK

P.S.=> Tigger69 - DO consider doing a "VISTA SERVICES TUNING GUIDE" since you DO have access to VISTA's final model, hands-on... seriously! apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 2, 2007)

*Something On The Hardware Compatiblity List (hcl) Side, For Vista Only*

*ReadyBoost Compatibility - USB and other flash memory devices*

http://www.grantgibson.co.uk/misc/readyboost/



* That's a list of "Ready Boost" compatible USB FlashMemory compatible thumbdrives, that are certified to work w/ VISTA's "SuperFetch" diskdrive caching abilities...

APK


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 2, 2007)

anyone know why vista's disk defragmenter doesnt show you how bad your drives are fragmented? and is there a way to have it show the drives fragmentation?


APK-

what do you think of readyboost? i have a lexar jd mercury 1gb,thought about using it for ready boost,but would that actually speed up vista?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 3, 2007)

i have a slight problem with vista...trying to play tiger woods online it crashes because of internet explorer 7...tried googling the problem nothing comes up..i get some sort of script error,i attached a photo of my error


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 3, 2007)

i have put another gb of 533 ddr2 in my machine(for testing) and set it at stock(coz the 533 wont oc) and the differance is amazing.2142 is MUCH better,and in my experience now,i would say a decnt spec machine with 2gb of ram will show no differance in gaming performance than a similar xp machine.

all my games run sweet.


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 4, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> anyone know why vista's disk defragmenter doesnt show you how bad your drives are fragmented? and is there a way to have it show the drives fragmentation?



No, because from what I understand of it, & only anecdotally (I don't use VISTA yet), that's how it is now... lol, "dumbed-down" a bit TOO much, imo, in that the app got dumber if anything - progress reports are excellent for disk I/O operations imo, of any kind, & in an app of that type.

I wonder - do the ExecSoft &/or Raxco PerfectDisk (& other 3rd party disk defragmentors' programs) work on VISTA yet?



AthlonX2 said:


> APK-
> what do you think of readyboost? i have a lexar jd mercury 1gb,thought about using it for ready boost,but would that actually speed up vista?



Don't use VISTA myself, but... if you look in my signature, I use something a BIT (sort of in how I apply it) like how its supposed to work, using RAM as my diskdrives, via an SSD... apk


----------



## mysticjon (Feb 4, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> could somebody in the know have a look at this so maybe we can figure out what processes can be killed in vista? there is looooooooads more than on xp pro(33).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah u dont need that trustedinstall thingy, u cna kill like the sidebar if u dont use it or need it, but other than that, most of the things running, is necessary, u cna always do the run-msconfig.exe and select/deselctecd, which stuff u wnat or dont wnat to run


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Feb 4, 2007)

Here are the processes I have running:







If you want I can post a list of how my services are setup, but obviously that varies depending on what you need.

Edit: that includes my antivirus and Logitech Setpoint - everything is working fine and pretty quick


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 4, 2007)

you've got loads less than mine jimmy.

can you post how they are setup please? it will give me a few pointers.have you disabled some then? i 'ave'nt got a clue in vista as to what HAS to be running or not.thx


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Feb 4, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> you've got loads less than mine jimmy.
> 
> can you post how they are setup please? it will give me a few pointers.have you disabled some then? i 'ave'nt got a clue in vista as to what HAS to be running or not.thx



Just writing up what I've done so far - should upload it by this evening.

Could I ask a favour from you? Would someone who has Vista installed be able to export the registry key "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CURRENTCONTROLSET\SERVICES\WSCSVC" and upload it to techPowerUp!?

It's related to Windows Security Center (which I don't use) but I have deleted it and although it's no longer too important to me I _think_ I should have disabled it another way (I disabled the service but it kept on giving me messages so I got rid of that). Don't worry too much if you can't, but it would be useful.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 4, 2007)

there ya go m8.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Feb 4, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> there ya go m8.



Cheers, tigger, worked great  

I'll post the info about how my services are setup in a bit, quite a bit to write about though - there are so many


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 4, 2007)

np m8


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Feb 4, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> np m8



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=254128#post254128

A tweaks thread for Vista.

Only has the services at the moment - be careful if you use it because it is all still new to be.


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 5, 2007)

xcuse me, i'm having a problem with winrar and Vista. when I right-click and click "extract to.."
then it doesn't do anything !! I have to open the file, then the allow or cancel confirmations and then clicking extract. this totally bloats the shell extension functions of winrar.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 5, 2007)

disable the uac.i have uac disabled and winrar works fine.it is 3.42 corp edition iam using btw.


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 5, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> disable the uac.i have uac disabled and winrar works fine.it is 3.42 corp edition iam using btw.



er, whats the uac ? i.e full form ?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 5, 2007)

http://technet2.microsoft.com/Windo...8514-4c9e-ac08-4c21f5c6c2d91033.mspx?mfr=true

user account control.


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 5, 2007)

when I type secpol.msc, it says does'nt exist !


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 5, 2007)

msconfig,tools,disable uac.


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 5, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> msconfig,tools,disable uac.



done, after a reboot..


----------



## ComradeRobbins (Feb 8, 2007)

The two biggest problems I've had is my sound card stopped working, but a quick re-install of the drivers fixed that.  I'm also having trouble with imbedded WMA videos loading in Firefox, because it is trying to use Windows Media Player 10, rather than 11.  That's not a big problem either, I just haven't got around to fixing it.  Does anyone else have an extrememly long log off and shut down time though?


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 8, 2007)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=254128#post254128
> 
> A tweaks thread for Vista.
> 
> Only has the services at the moment - be careful if you use it because it is all still new to be.



Ahhh, cool... yea, you DID startup doing a "services tuning guide" testing thread here, & that's a GOOD PLACE TO START OUT FROM, doing this type of 'madness-N-lunacy', but, well worth it.

I was AMAZED @ the amount of services VISTA runs, by default, shown here & in that other URL thread... VISTA, by default, runs even MORE services than Windows Server 2003 (default workstation/pro setup that is, before adding server-class apps like IIS to it) has by default... which is quite a lot more than XP has in fact.

It'll take you some time, but it will be worth doing/testing for services, & then, were I you? I would start trying the 'hacks/tweaks' noted in the System Optimization thread here that work for 2000/XP/Server 2003.

(Tweak/tune/test for speed @ first, & MAYBE, for registry related security hacks as well - there ARE those, such as disabling DCOM/COM+ remote access for instance (just one of MANY possible mind you for added security)).

I would wager, again as I said in that thread above iirc, that MOST of what works for 2000/XP/Server 2003, registry hacks-wise for speed (such as numerous memory/thread/cpu based ones) AND security WILL work for VISTA - makes sense, if you think about it:

It's "core code" IS based off of Windows Server 2003...

In fact, if/when you ever get to THAT stage (past just services tuning)? If you want some .reg files that have ALL of what I personally do to a 2000/XP/Server 2003 rig?? Let me know... there are around 20 .reg files, FULLY INTERNALLY DOCUMENTED on each setting as to what they do, w/ supporting URL's from Microsoft inside them to validate the descriptions I used!

Took me around 1 year to build those .reg files like that, but they are awesome, save time, & fully internally documented (best part).

LET ME KNOW.

APK

P.S.=> Honestly: Were I running VISTA now, I would join you guys in testing this stuff & add a TON of things that either work, or not, from the "System Optimization Thread" here & the specific parts I added to it... which DO go a great deal above & beyond what that thread lists, because some of it is PURE .reg file hacking stuff, for speed & security, that most folks do NOT get into... but, they work!

(& only reason I have not bought VISTA yet is that I had to repair the furnace here because it broke (not all of it, it is 'component based' like PC's &/or cars are, like most stuff today is) in part (thermocouple & pilot assembly) & ran me $100 ONLY, thank God, but that is ENOUGH to 'upset my budget & savings schedule plan' I use, to make me 'hold off' still... plus, I have to admit:

I do NOT like the "DRM" b.s. &/or OpenGL being 'phased out' to do API call translation to DirectX 10 as it does, slowing OpenGL games down (I only play IDSoftware games really, & they are OpenGL) too much, & making them look "phunny"... this honestly DOES bother me - because it makes NO sense to 'cripple' parts of a NEW OS, vs. its earlier predecessors. That is 'downgrading' it imo.

Plus, I like Windows Server 2003, a LOT!

However, I am ITCHING to try VISTA... 

In fact, I just got off the phone w/ a buddy who has it on a gateway laptop he JUST got today (ATI video integrated, & CoreDuo CPU by INTEL) & he likes it a lot... & so did my other buddy who's house he was @, & they have similar tastes to mine, so it's got me 'itching to try VISTA', just listening to them talk about it w/ me on the horn as we spoke, they were BOTH pretty "enthusiastic' (one who owns laptop is typical end-user, & buddy who's place he was at is more of a "power-user")... apk


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 8, 2007)

ComradeRobbins said:


> The two biggest problems I've had is my sound card stopped working, but a quick re-install of the drivers fixed that.  I'm also having trouble with imbedded WMA videos loading in Firefox, because it is trying to use Windows Media Player 10, rather than 11.  That's not a big problem either, I just haven't got around to fixing it.  Does anyone else have an extrememly long log off and shut down time though?



nope, mine boots _fast_.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 9, 2007)

@jimmy,i have discovered a problem.

like on xp pro,i changed the location of my documents by right clicking the my docs on the start menu,and clicking properties/move.

but vista has a problem with that and some times i could'nt get to my docs properlie or some progs cant find it.

so i have kinda moved it back.now the button for it on the start menu no longer works.if i click it,it does nothing and if i right click it,the options are a bit screwed up-











also,in this folder,all the folders in it are not hidden,the documents folder is hidden,but i cant un hide it.how do i unhide it?-




 the only way i have access to the docs folder is with a shortcut.

were is the registry place for them buttons on the start menu? can i edit the reg to point the button back to the documents folder at-c:\users\ti66er\documents?

i hope you can help jim.


----------



## simsim44 (Feb 9, 2007)

I have a question when i try and enable Crossfire, in Vista's, it does not reconize the display device


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Feb 9, 2007)

simsim44 said:


> I have a question when i try and enable Crossfire, in Vista's, it does not reconize the display device



Tried re-installing the drivers?


Tigger, I'll take a look and see what I can find out and then get back to you. I had a similar type of problem in XP - the problem is there are few different places that Windows seems to store the info and you'll need to change the right one otherwise it will revert back to what it was


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 9, 2007)

*I get this picture in my mind, for THIS thread, lol...*

"As the beakers bubble, & the 'jacob's ladders' send their bolts of lightning thru the cobwebbed laboratory..."








(THE 'MAD SCIENTISTS' @ TECHPOWERUP.COM FORUMS ARE HARD @ WORK TUNING/TWEAKING VISTA!)

* LOL!

APK

P.S.=> Bit of "nerdy humor" there for your day today folks... apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 9, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> APK-
> 
> what do you think of readyboost? i have a lexar jd mercury 1gb,thought about using it for ready boost,but would that actually speed up vista?



Well, like I said before? I don't use VISTA (yet) but, since you asked this question??

Here is some feedback on it:

*Windows ReadyBoost Put To The Test For Gaming*

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/455/1/



* That ought to 'shed some light' on this NEW technology present in VISTA!

APK

P.S.=> Especially for folks here, as I have noted that MOST of you tend to stress the gaming performance aspect of things... so, that said? I figure this would interest the lot of you... & answer your question Athlon! Enjoy the read! apk


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Feb 9, 2007)

ReadyBoost is a nice idea if you have old (and fairly quick) flash drives that you don't use, but it won't really make much difference on a system with 1GB of ram or more, maybe slightly quicker application loading times. I don't bother to use it - superfetching seems to do a slightly better job than XP's prefetching, I think it makes Vista more responsive than XP is at loading certain things.

I think Vista must be good at freeing up ram when it's needed too - my 3Dmark05 score is more or less the same in Vista and XP despite Vista appearing as a resource hog using as much as 50% of the ram even with loads of services disabled.


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 9, 2007)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> I think Vista must be good at freeing up ram when it's needed too - my 3Dmark05 score is more or less the same in Vista and XP despite Vista appearing as a resource hog using as much as 50% of the ram even with loads of services disabled.



One word for that, imo & on a guess: Caching...



* My guess is that has altered to eat up as much free RAM as is possible... This train-of-thought seems to be the trend out there today for ALL applications, in OS + caching design.

Trust me, I know, from having a hell of a debate w/ Dr. Mark Russinovich & many arstechnica people @ Windows IT Pro magazine forums from 2003, up to today!

And, yet again, & that bunch from Arstechnica & "the good doctor" were unable to disprove my list of 15 points, many dealing in cache effectiveness or not, & w/ server class apps like Exchange Server & IBM DB/2 which can have the caching performed by the OS, affect them adversely... 

See, once more/recently, some folks there put up comments on it again, so I replied in kind.

(DB/2 &-or Exchange do BETTER w/ free & contiguous unfragmented RAM, period, & straight from both oem horses' mouths @ MS & IBM w/ proofs from them on that note!)

Hey - I only 'attacked' when I was attacked, & made a simple challenge - disprove the 15 points I put up, OR shut up.

*ANYHOW/ANYWAYS:*

So, even freeing up RAM by tuning services (cutting off ones you DON'T need) will be 'negated' by this, but that's not so bad!

Hey - you STILL save CPU cycles & other forms of I/O those services were performing & freeing them up for what you DO use!

(I also recall that VISTA has some differences in it as well regarding how effectively it utilizes the L1-L2-L3 cache levels, depending on the mobo & CPU setup present, etc. but I don't have the link illustrating/stating that immediately available... I will try to find it though!)

APK

P.S.=> Like that photo above Jimmy2004? LOL, w/ this thread, it's YOU... apk


----------



## mandelore (Feb 13, 2007)

OMG im not very chuffed, got Vista ultimate installed thismorning, Oblivion works fine, but Quake4 and Prey are a no no. I just get a black screen eeeeek. .... any1 had any luck getting either of these, or any other opengl game to work for that matter, i know opengl support in vista sux, but i thought the new ati drivers had some sort of enhanced support for opengl. Damnit, fair enuff i have xp in dual boot, but seriously, what good is another os when u require 2 to run what u had b4. Not bashing vista, since it looks nice and all, but GRRRR.... also, mozilla keeps vibrating up and down like its on god knows what...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 13, 2007)

try right clicking/compatability/run as admin on the shortcuts.


----------



## mandelore (Feb 14, 2007)

Nah, works with NVIDIA cards dont work with ATI, but.. i have discovered its the ati drivers, they cocked up a bit, and are working on a fix **sigh of relief, at least i know they will work in due time


----------



## Lt_JWS (Feb 19, 2007)

Dont know if this would the the right place or not.... But has anyone else got Quicken Basic 2006 to work... it half way works on mine, i've tried compatibility mode, and running as an admin... any help???


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 21, 2007)

*WELL, I have FINALLY put my hands on VISTA!*

See my subject-line/title above, & guess what?

I LIKE IT!



I spent some time today w/ a pal over @ BEST BUY on some laptops & even a touch-screen HP desktop unit running it... I was pretty impressed actually!

I ran consoles/terminals/DOS sessions just fine, messed about in Control Panel, took a look @ Windows Mail, Explorer.exe, the new "sidebar", Media Center features, Norton Security (came on them all), Ran the "3dText" screensaver (to get SOME idea of what 3d-display API's perform like on it, no games were on it, could not test), & OF COURSE?

I did the "Windows Key"  + TAB feature, for the uniquelly VISTA way of passing thru & visually listing running apps in its inimitable style of 'tilted tiled windows', & it's neat how it will keep circulating thru them!



* I wish I could have tested more & better, but overall? I like it... WILL I BUY IT? Probably @ some point, most likely.

APK

P.S.=> I never saw or had "UAC" get into my face either... but, then again, it was NOT my system to TRULY mess about in either... still, was pretty neat! apk


----------



## Lt_JWS (Feb 22, 2007)

Anyone having any luck running apps like TAT, Core Temp, RivaTuner, Ntune.... in 64bit Vista???? Here are the error i get, i've tried running as admin, and compatibility mode..


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 28, 2007)

*Another VISTA hotfix issued today:*

*Update for Windows Vista (KB929451) *

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...31-41fd-40bd-8923-e542eb7a1b8a&DisplayLang=en



* Have @ it VISTA users...

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 28, 2007)

*Microsoft authored a GOOD document on Tcp/IP changes in VISTA (attached)*

See my subject-line/title-line above for this reply, & the attached file below:



* A GOOD SOLID TECHNICAL READ ABOUT TCP/IP NETWORKING IMPROVEMENTS IN VISTA IS INSIDE THE ATTACHED ZIPFILE & VERY CURRENT (as of the past 2-3 days now)!

It even clues you into 'tweaks' you can apply!

E.G.-> Such as HOW TO TURN OFF the default IPv6 dual layered stack (hey - if you don't use it? Turn it off, as it may save resources etc.)

APK

P.S.=> She's 'zipped' in .zip format by WinRar, so if the native unzip utility in Windows asks for a password? Use WinRar instead... apk


----------



## acousticlemur (Mar 3, 2007)

i am having a hell of a time trying to network our computers....i can see the other computers on the network but it asks for a login and password to connect to them. i have no idea what is going on. we all have shared the folders we want to share, just cant access them from the network. any ideas?


----------



## acousticlemur (Mar 3, 2007)

yeah nevermind, there was a check box for password required for sharing folders. all is well now.! woo hoo


----------



## Alec§taar (Mar 3, 2007)

*Is VISTA more secure than XP & even Windows Server 2003, by default?*

YES, it is... see here, vs. XP by default AND BY FAR:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=277810#post277810



* Nice to see, unpatched even... moreso after no doubt! 4.32 of 10 possible... awesome, & THAT IS UNPATCHED, no less!

APK

P.S.=> BxTreme using VISTA tested UNPATCHED no less, comes right up on my 5/10 score on BELARC ADVISOR (after a fully patched Windows Server 2003 & fully tweaked/tuned by myself for BOTH performance & security as well)... excellent post by him, illustrating it for us all to see... apk


----------



## Glitched System (Mar 5, 2007)

System Cannot Find Systempropertiesremote.exe.


Windows Vista Business
32bit.



Any idears where I can get this file?


----------



## Judas (Mar 7, 2007)

Lt_JWS said:


> Anyone having any luck running apps like TAT, Core Temp, RivaTuner, Ntune.... in 64bit Vista???? Here are the error i get, i've tried running as admin, and compatibility mode..



you need to turn off digital driver signing ,then they should work.

Boot into safe mode

F5  then F8, then turn off  driver signing


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 9, 2007)

i have vista home premium and there seems to be no hdd temperature monitoring program that will run right.  after i install it'll detect the hdd but after a reboot there's no more detection.  and if someone knew how to make notebook hardware control to work that'd be even better, thanks.


----------



## drafter1959 (Apr 21, 2007)

*Windows explorer has stopped working*

I just bought a new notebook with Vista. This is the first time I've come in contact with               

this operating system. My problem is this, alot of the time when I go to open a file, or

unzip a compressed file no matter what unzipper I use (winrar,winzip,etc) I get this error

that shuts down explorer which in turn closes all the files I have open. It happens ALOT!!

The error reads as follows: " Windows explorer has stopped working. Windows can check 

online for a solution and try to restart the program." Then gives these two options.

" Check online for a solution and restart the program." or " Restart the program." I'm to 

the point of tossing this thing. If anyone else has this problem with a fix I'd be ever

so grateful!!  Thank-You. Drafter


----------



## erocker (Apr 21, 2007)

Here's my problem, when I get a menu to come up in Vista and the screen is supposed to darken  desktop background gets all garbled with magenta, and cyan colors instead. The menu pop-up works fine.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Oliver_FF (Apr 23, 2007)

anyone know how to add games to the "Games" menu thing in Vista - just been installing some golden oldies and some of them aren't appearing in the list


----------



## One2Fight4 (May 3, 2007)

*Start up*

when I turn on my computer with windows vista home premium, its goes all the way to the boot screen then locks up. After about 20+ more restarts it works fine, why?


----------



## Wile E (May 4, 2007)

I had a similar problem, OneFight. It would hang on the Crcdisk.sys driver, which I assume crc checks your whole drive. If you let it run, it will eventually boot(after like a 1/2hour. lol) I ended up finding a program that let me disable the boot time disk check. I think it was called Vista Manager.


----------



## One2Fight4 (May 4, 2007)

*Thanx*

I have the software but where do i go to do it?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 7, 2007)

I got a problem:  (just got vista)
When I run the Adobe Reader 8 installer, I get this:


----------



## Wile E (May 7, 2007)

You can try to take ownership of the folder in question(actually, one of the first things I do when I install Vista, is take ownership of the whole Vista partition), or you can do what I did, download Foxit PDF Reader 2. It's much lighter weight and faster.


----------



## randomperson21 (May 7, 2007)

heh i had that adobe problem too. heres how to fix it

1) run the installer, have it extract all the files
2)when you get to that error dialogue, leave it up
3) navigate to C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\LocalLow
4) look for a folder called Netopsystems
5) open it, copy the contents to somewhere else
6) close the error dialogue. this will delete the temp files
7) there should be a setup.exe or setup.msi somewhere in the files you copied. right click that, run it as administrator.

you should be good from there, if i recall correctly.


----------



## Wile E (May 7, 2007)

Ahh, that explains why I never got errors like that. I always log on as an admin, and I always disable the secondary logon service. Thanx random.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 7, 2007)

Problem is, it never gets there, but now I'm using Foxit which is just as good.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 8, 2007)

K next question, how do I do that 3d window flippy thing?


----------



## randomperson21 (May 8, 2007)

windows key+ tab


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 8, 2007)

Damn thats easy... thanks.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 8, 2007)

I still prefer Fiesty Fawn to this but...


----------



## Chewy (May 13, 2007)

*Need help creating a partition in windows vista..*

ok I have Vista installed and ready on my system.. but I'm having a problem partitioning...

 When I go to shrink my c:\drive in Control Panel/System and Matinance/, down under Administative tools theres create and format hard disk partitions.. ok well when I go to do this it will only let me shrink my C:\drive to like half my volume.. thats like 300 gigs for c:\ left.. anyone know how I can hake my c:\ 60 gigs.. 

I want 60 for os, 120 games, rest for storage movies/music. I have 596Gb's in windows.


----------



## Wile E (May 14, 2007)

Can you shrink it, boot back into Vista after it completes the operation, then shrink it again?


----------



## Chewy (May 14, 2007)

I'll have to give that a try.. I thought about trying this but I dont have to much time lately to mess around  wonder how long it will take to shrink hummz lol well I'll do it tonight I guess.

 That should work eh 

Edit: it didnt work, I shrunk it to 340gb and it wont shrink anymore.. rebooted elc :S any more ideas I'll google I guess too, if I find anything i'll post here.


----------



## Chewy (May 14, 2007)

heres what I found on microsofts site...

"During setup, you only need to create and size the partition on which you plan to install Windows Vista. After Windows Vista is installed, you can use the Disk Management snap-in to make changes or create new partitions on your hard disk."

 So I guess I should of just made my raid size like 60gigs.. than expanded it after?!? but raid is done with bios not OS so if bios says 60gigs tha in OS you should only see 60gigs :S

 Or I guess its when you reach that point in installing Vista where it asked me for driver for my raid array.. hummz I dont think I'll be reformatting anytime to soon though lol, I have other things I have to get done.


----------



## Wile E (May 15, 2007)

What about something like Acronis Disk Director Suite?


----------



## Chewy (May 15, 2007)

I LOVE YOU, and big kisses... lol just kidding, but thanks a million man. I set up my hards so friggin sweet with that program... Local Disk (C 66GB, Games (G 127GB and Storage (S 404GB.. my HD has been oficially Pimp'd and ready to install games .


----------



## Boneface (May 18, 2007)

Ok well i dont know if this belongs in here or not if not could someone move it to the right topic. Anyway i m running vista home premium and an 8800gts 320. Now i know with xp i was able to get everything up to a resoultion of 1280x1024, but with vista i can get above 1024x768 and thats also the games. I wanted to know if anyone esle has had this problem and if they were able to fix it and how they did it. And im now having a problem with tryingto bring up Control panel. If i click on it an address bar pops up at the top of the screen and one on the bottom that says Windows Explorer. This happens for a split second thats all but it does that everytime i try to bring up the control panel. Any help would be greatly appreciated 


Thanks Boneface


----------



## Ketxxx (May 18, 2007)

I would put money on it being the VC driver. nVidia Vista drivers are still absolutely horrible.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 19, 2007)

hello guys,i have aquired an errant file on my control panel,i guess something added it and nvr removed it on uninstall.how do i get rid of it?

if i try to open it,it say it has no program assiated with it,and it does nothing.






could i use the registry to get rid of it,but were is that list in the registry?

thx for any help


----------



## HellasVagabond (May 19, 2007)

Guys im having ALOT of Errors while trying to run either Driver SETUP files or GAME SETUP Files...Any ideas ??? At this rate i wont be able to install any games...I managed to install drivers manually however.


----------



## randomperson21 (May 19, 2007)

some games don't work so hot yet in vista. find the specific game you're having trouble with, google it and see if theres any fixes for it. also, try running the installer as an administrator.


----------



## Oliver_FF (May 19, 2007)

HellasVagabond said:


> Guys im having ALOT of Errors while trying to run either Driver SETUP files or GAME SETUP Files...Any ideas ??? At this rate i wont be able to install any games...I managed to install drivers manually however.



are you 100% sure the drivers are for Vista and not XP?

if you right click on a .exe file and go to the properties panel you can set a compatibility mode, this tends to fix most problems (if any) with games...


----------



## HellasVagabond (May 19, 2007)

it was DEPs fault !!!
Just disabled it and windows fly !!!


----------



## Wile E (May 20, 2007)

HellasVagabond said:


> it was DEPs fault !!!
> Just disabled it and windows fly !!!


Disabling System Restore gives a pretty big performance jump as well.


----------



## HellasVagabond (May 20, 2007)

My friend the system restore tweak applies for years now and i always run windows without it and with several other enchancements. However DEP has nothing to do with running faster...It just protects the system from not running applications that it thinks can harm the system thus it stopped me from running the majority of setups. Disabling it makes things easier.

Anyways guys i have a USB stick which aint ReadyBoost compatible, however i used a workaround hack to make it compatible but now windows dont see the empty space. Specifically its a 1gb OCZ Rally drive and i have formatted it in both NTFS and FAT32 and although in properties the empty space is 991mb the ReadyBoost thingie says it cant even find 235mbs FREE !!!!! Any ideas ?


----------



## Solaris17 (May 23, 2007)

i have a problem guys well when i was dual booting it worked fine but after i clean installed vista my pics dont come up as thumb nails like instead of being able to see a little tile of your pics when selecting a background or seeing them when you go into my pictures all i see is a generic fake little ocean? i mean the pics etc still work...but i cant see them does anyone know how to fix this?

wew nvm i found it its under folder options or you can go into veiw in any window and click folder options "veiw tab"  and uncheck always show icons never thumbnails...bam worked yay!!


----------



## Solaris17 (May 23, 2007)

so does anyone know the deal with ati tool? i mean it wont work gives me some error now i tried rebooting uninstalling then reinstalling no go so then i uninstalled rebooted adn re installed all good but then i reboot and it wont work again WTF? is their any way to do it? without needing to reinstall every time?


----------



## Wile E (May 23, 2007)

Are you using 64bit?

Off Topic: I have that board, too.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 23, 2007)

no im not running 64 bit its only 32 but it still wont do it im getting so mad WTF?


----------



## Wile E (May 23, 2007)

Hmmm, I didn't have that issue in 32bit. Only 64bit. Sorry Solaris, I'm of no help. Perhaps try the ATI Tray Tools beta instead? http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=206455


----------



## shoe16 (May 31, 2007)

is there a way to stop it from asking you for permission when your run programs and stuff. its really annoying...


----------



## Oliver_FF (May 31, 2007)

shoe16 said:


> is there a way to stop it from asking you for permission when your run programs and stuff. its really annoying...



Yeah there is, in the control panel, head towards the system options and just keep digging, you'll eventually find an option to disable all the popups asking for permission.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (May 31, 2007)

shoe16 said:


> is there a way to stop it from asking you for permission when your run programs and stuff. its really annoying...



Open a “Run...” box (press the Windows key + r ), type MSCONFIG, go to the “Tools” tab and then select and launch “Disable UAC.”

Should sort it for you without trying to find it in the control panel. Check out the Vista guide in my sig for more tips and tweaks.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 5, 2007)

my computer used to work fine but i have 2 major problems i need help on somewhat immediately....

1. when i try to install updates it says configuring updates and then boots up fine but then it says it needs to install them again i look at the list and its the exact same ones WTF? but it doesnt say it failed.......


2. this juswt happened recently my computer wont reboot or shutdown anymore it goes into some kind of power standby it goes through all the screens and then it makes the power down clicketc...hard drives shutting down my video disspears but my computer is still on it just sits their and idles....no actual power down same with rebooting it wont come back from that "state" any ideas? iv alreadyt tried changing the setting then looking ion the bios power options no go all the same it just randomely did it.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 6, 2007)

For the shutdown restart issue- Did you recently add/change/update any software. Kaspersky did that to me at one point in time. I uninstalled and reinstalled it, and the problem disappeared


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 7, 2007)

no iv only installed oblivion it wont properly shutdown at all iv even tried defaulting the power options etc. no go wtf?


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 8, 2007)

*Audio Drivers Issue :~*

Hi! I've installed Windows Vista 32 bit on a Celeron 1.7 with 64mb VC and a gig of Ram... Mobo is Asus P4S533-MX

My "particular" issue is that I can't install my audio drivers xD (Onboard ones) the other things that I've installed works perfectly, such as Office, MSN Messenger and other programs...
Everything works well so far, but the audio driver (the error is when installing it, it says that is not compatible with windows)


----------



## Namslas90 (Jun 8, 2007)

The onboard audio is ADI AD1980 6-channel CODEC, and I havn't found a Vista driver for it yet, still looking.


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 8, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> The onboard audio is ADI AD1980 6-channel CODEC, and I havn't found a Vista driver for it yet, still looking.



Keep in mind that is 32 bit Vista, that's why I'm so confused...
Every 32bit application I've used works, excepting that damn driver


----------



## Namslas90 (Jun 8, 2007)

Found several links that say there is no Vista driver for that, all of them say to add a sound card.


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 8, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> Found several links that say there is no Vista driver for that, all of them say to add a sound card.



I was afraid of that lol, then I'll suggest to buy a soundcard... Thx Brotha


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 10, 2007)

if you have the driver as an .exe try running it in compatability mode it could possible work then just right click on it go to Properties>compatability tab> and select run as xp sp2 it might work then thats what i have to do on a couple of my apps and games.


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 10, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> if you have the driver as an .exe try running it in compatability mode it could possible work then just right click on it go to Properties>compatability tab> and select run as xp sp2 it might work then thats what i have to do on a couple of my apps and games.



Damn why did I not think about that before?! You're right  I've forgotten totally about that option!


I'll msg if it worked, Thx!



[offtopic] How can I download your CD? [/offtopic]


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 10, 2007)

Worked!!  TY very much!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 10, 2007)

no problem as for my cd you should just wait a week i have another thats almost done completion but if you want to know just click on it and it will link you to the downloads section of tpu thats were it is.

o i c my link is outdated ill fix it but im woring on m y car ill get back to you guys.


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 11, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> o i c my link is outdated ill fix it but im woring on m y car ill get back to you guys.



That's why I was asking about it hehe, I'm waiting for it!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 11, 2007)

their ya go i fixed the link and if your a litle dissapointed you need not worry the new one is out in less than a week and it will be amazing


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 15, 2007)

hmmm ok i just downloaded all my updates wetc........o btw my boot ;/update install issue ios fixed i actually didnt fix it popped in my gig of ram and my new proc and it worked? anyway 


you download updates they go in a folder called "softwareDistrobution" the updates install and the computer reboots..........so i find this a little bit of a tweak because i want to save space my updates folder is at 2.5GB and i want that space onlything is if i delete the updates in that folder will i need to DL them again? is that their perminent home or temp dir?


----------



## EviLZeD (Jun 15, 2007)

hey i have a digital usb tv tuner its a leadtek one apparently it is vista certified and has drivers on their site i download them for my tv tuner but when i extract the file all i get is a bunch of files but i have no clue on what to do with them i also downloaded the software but it doesn't recognize the tv tuner also vista does not recognize the tv tuner

these are the files i get when i download the 64bit vista drivers from http://www.leadtek.com/eng/support/download.asp?downlineid=144&downline=WINFAST DTV DONGLE

these are the files i get no .exe files 





driver cd with the tuner dont work my guess is i have to place them somewhere in windows directory but no clue were

thanks for any help


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 15, 2007)

those ones with the yelolow bands are driver files tell it to search for the drivers and browse to that folder it should install and it should work.
same with the .sys files those are driver files their basically all important but if you have to manually place them the .sys and the yellowband one s are what youll probably need to move.


----------



## EviLZeD (Jun 15, 2007)

ok ill try it out thanks for the help 

EDIT: nope  vista doesnt recognize then wen i specify that folder it just says unable to install


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 18, 2007)

*Systool Crash with Vista (Help)*

Hello I am new to these forums, but not to Systool. I was able to run the app just fine when I was running Windows XP but when I made the move to Vista(32Bit) and I installed it and the driver, Systool would not work and would cause my computer to behave unstable. If someone can help me with this issue I would greatly appreciate it beacuse I want to overclock my AMD Athlon 64 3800+ and need to increase the voltage to it for further overclocking. Again any advice toward solving this problem or if anyone knows of anyother software that I can use to increase the voltage to my processor would be appreciated.


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 18, 2007)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hello I am new to these forums, but not to Systool. I was able to run the app just fine when I was running Windows XP but when I made the move to Vista(32Bit) and I installed it and the driver, Systool would not work and would cause my computer to behave unstable. If someone can help me with this issue I would greatly appreciate it beacuse I want to overclock my AMD Athlon 64 3800+ and need to increase the voltage to it for further overclocking. Again any advice toward solving this problem or if anyone knows of anyother software that I can use to increase the voltage to my processor would be appreciated.



Tryed by the BIOS? It's the best option IMO


----------



## hakanpersson (Jun 19, 2007)

*Installing dx9 freaked out my graphics*

Hello there forumreaders! I have a problem where I really could use your help!

I am running Vista Home Premium on my Vaio laptop. Some weeks ago I was told to test a game for my work. When installing, I had to press continue on directx9 installer in order to complete the installation. 

After that several of my 3d apps are going nuts. 3DsMax 9 reverts back to dx 8.1. And when viewing DDS files my screen goes blank sometimes for a few seconds, and then saying something like "your displaydrivers recovered from internal error".
If I try to assign a dds texture in Max 8.1 it says "error creating direct 3d device".

Anyone know a solution to this? Perhaps some way to uninstall those drivers. And since there isnt any installer for dx10 I cant try to replace. I can live with it, but those errors ruins my day quite often. My comp is a sony vaio VGN-C2Z, "vista only". With a nvidia 7400(i think)go. 

cheers /Håkan


----------



## pt (Jun 19, 2007)

wich is the game


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 19, 2007)

*Can't Overclock in BIOS*



Zeratul_uy said:


> Tryed by the BIOS? It's the best option IMO



Yeah I know Man, the thing is I have an OEM computer and they have all those Overclocking setting removed thats why I Used to use Systool.


----------



## hakanpersson (Jun 19, 2007)

pt said:


> wich is the game



One you most definatly not tried, "Paradise", we are UK publishers for it. Rather old by now I think. I also tried to download latest dx9 from microsoft too see if they were using some odd release, but its still same result.


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 19, 2007)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah I know Man, the thing is I have an OEM computer and they have all those Overclocking setting removed thats why I Used to use Systool.



BIOS update? Already tryed?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 20, 2007)

Zeratul_uy said:


> BIOS update? Already tryed?



Yeah HP has an Update to thier BIOS, But it still does not allow Overclocking of any kind. It's baiscly like my BIOS Just with added AMD Processor Support.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 20, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> hmmm ok i just downloaded all my updates wetc........o btw my boot ;/update install issue ios fixed i actually didnt fix it popped in my gig of ram and my new proc and it worked? anyway
> 
> 
> you download updates they go in a folder called "softwareDistrobution" the updates install and the computer reboots..........so i find this a little bit of a tweak because i want to save space my updates folder is at 2.5GB and i want that space onlything is if i delete the updates in that folder will i need to DL them again? is that their perminent home or temp dir?




/bump

anyone?


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 21, 2007)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah HP has an Update to thier BIOS, But it still does not allow Overclocking of any kind. It's baiscly like my BIOS Just with added AMD Processor Support.



I'll sugest to go to propeties, then look for the compatibity and switch it to "run as XP SP2", that's worked for my drivers 


And for another tweaking program, you should google for one


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 21, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> /bump
> 
> anyone?



No idea


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 21, 2007)

Zeratul_uy said:


> I'll sugest to go to propeties, then look for the compatibity and switch it to "run as XP SP2", that's worked for my drivers
> 
> 
> And for another tweaking program, you should google for one



Thanks a lot man I found CrystalCPUID it allows me to increase the voltage to my cpu in windows and thanks for that tip for Systool, I can't belive I didn't think of that.


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 21, 2007)

AphexDreamer said:


> Thanks a lot man I found CrystalCPUID it allows me to increase the voltage to my cpu in windows and thanks for that tip for Systool, I can't belive I didn't think of that.



It happens mate  glad you got rid of this issue 
And btw, welcome to the TPU


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 23, 2007)

hey guys my boot time was fine buit now its alll sorts of slow iv defragged using third party stuff cleared the prefetch cleared the temp killed apps etc on start up including services and it takes me like 4min to get to a working desktop`


obt above i mentioned the software distribution folder after updates in vista you CAN delete the contents of this folder without losing your just downloaded things i had 2gb of old updates the trick is after your updates have been installed and copnfigured delete the contents of this folder to gain some serious space.


----------



## ex_reven (Jun 24, 2007)

Anyone Know how to edit Boot.ini ?

Apparently they dont have boot.ini anymore in vista. But there must be a way of editing it, I want to apply the 3Gb Switch.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 24, 2007)

Try VistaBootPro.

Vista uses BCDEdit to make changes to boot options. It's a command line tool. VistaBootPro basically gives you a gui for it.


----------



## ex_reven (Jun 24, 2007)

My Second Sata drive wont turn up in Vista 
In bios it doesnt get picked up either...weird


----------



## Wile E (Jun 24, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> My Second Sata drive wont turn up in Vista
> In bios it doesnt get picked up either...weird


Is that the one that was giving you issues? Check the cable again?


----------



## ex_reven (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah il swap the cables and see if the other drive dissapears. I might have another dodgy cable lol...man thats bad luck.

Btw with the Vista Boot PRO, how exactly do I add the entry?
I goto "Manage OS Entries" and click the "Add new OS Entry" checkbox?


----------



## Wile E (Jun 24, 2007)

Crap, you caught me without Vista installed, atm. lol

Still works in XP, so I'll download and see if it still runs without Vista installed.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 24, 2007)

How much ram is Vista seeing, Reven?


----------



## ex_reven (Jun 24, 2007)

only 2


----------



## Wile E (Jun 24, 2007)

Ok, go to the advanced tab of VistaBootPro, select your Vista install from the drop down menu, and click the Enable Physical Address Extension box, then click Apply Settings. Reboot.

After you get back into Vista, go to your start menu. In programs, go to the Accessories folder.  Right-click Command Prompt, and select Run As Administrator. In the command box type this:

bcdedit.exe /set IncreaseUserVa 3072


That should enable the 3GB switch.

EDIT: Original had a typo, it's bcdedit, not bsdedit. lol


----------



## ex_reven (Jun 24, 2007)

hold on...I rebooted after enabling PAE and still no 4 gb 
Or does it only turn up after I se the command prompt?


----------



## Wile E (Jun 24, 2007)

PAE should've freed up some of that ram.

Try the 3GB switch to see if that helps.

Also, does your BIOS have a memory remap option? If so, enable it.

If worse comes to worse, try 64bit Vista. lol


----------



## ex_reven (Jun 24, 2007)

Wile E said:


> PAE should've freed up some of that ram.
> 
> Try the 3GB switch to see if that helps.
> 
> ...



Yeah i bought 32 bit before I upgraded my memory  pity...
Ill Check bios and then redo it in Vista Boot Pro


----------



## ex_reven (Jun 24, 2007)

I checked bios...PAE/Memory remap is enabled.
Still only 2 gigs in My Computer


----------



## Wile E (Jun 24, 2007)

OK, i guess just try the 3GB switch anyway. Other than that, I'm out of ideas.


----------



## ex_reven (Jun 24, 2007)

No dice. Dw about it.
Ty


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Jul 4, 2007)

Well i installed vista ultamate last night and cant over clock past 2.1???With xp 3.5 no-problems with vista it just freeze's the loading screen but can boot in safe mode at 3.5??
An i missing something also wouldn't let me install overclocked i should of know better right there.Any help here would be great!!!!


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Jul 4, 2007)

Well after hours of configuring the bios i can boot vista at 2.8cpu with 1.45core with xp it was 1.25 at 3.0???


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Jul 21, 2007)

Well i must say the support i get is the greatest!!!!!!!Two weeks later no-one has even tried to help thanx again!!!!!Anyway since ive been using vista for a 420front side bus i need 1.475cpu volts crazy xp needs only 1.25???Also since yesterday no more video card overclocking at all riva worked great till yesterday now there's no opition there??I've tried ati tool,powerstrip and the nvidia crap nothing.So now when i run Call of Juarez DX10 Benchmark instead of average of 24frames i get 8 now wtf.Vista so far has not been worth it at all.


----------



## Larkina (Jul 28, 2007)

*Zero Filling My Hard Drive*

I have tried to use several programs to clean wipe my hard drive. What I mean is the program probably do work but I can't get pass creating a floppy diskette. Everytime I try to create a floppy I get an error message saying something like ERROR MESSAGE NO DRIVE FOUND ERROR CODE STATUS 0120. I believe this may have something to do with this RAID ON option in Vista. Even though I don't have a Raid configuration my bios setting for this option is by default set to RAID ON when it should be set to AUTO DETECT. Can someone please help me to get pass all of this so that I can create a Western Digital Diagnostic Dos floppy so that I can zero out my hard drive. I'm not trying to just format I'm wanting to wipe my HD clean of all the junk from previous installation and thank you in advance for the help.


----------



## Boneface (Jul 28, 2007)

Ok so i just reinstalled vista home prem. It loaded the default drivers for my vid card and i was able to use a res of 1280x1024 which is great untill i install the latest drivers from invida and i can only do a res of 1024x768. Now is this a vista problem or its it nvidia and does anyone know how i can fix this. I am using an Aopen 17inch lcd monitor and is plug and play i guess



thanks
Boneface


----------



## acousticlemur (Jul 28, 2007)

i have a problem with the power settings i think.  a few months ago i fried my 9600XT and while waiting for RMA i used my old FX 5200 Ultra.  after booting to vista ultimate it instantly went to standby at the login screen.  and in XP too.  so i went into safe mode in XP and changed the power option form home office to always on and all is well.  but there is no such option in vista.  soes anybody know how i can solve this issue? i can boot vista in safe mode with no problem.  and now that i have my 9600 back the problem is still there. so i formatted both partitions XP and vista and i cant reinstall vista cause it goes into standby on the final boot where ya pic your display pic and wallpaper and shit.  so i have removed vista and gave up on it.  any ideas?


----------



## Wile E (Jul 28, 2007)

jjnissanpatfan said:


> Well i must say the support i get is the greatest!!!!!!!Two weeks later no-one has even tried to help thanx again!!!!!Anyway since ive been using vista for a 420front side bus i need 1.475cpu volts crazy xp needs only 1.25???Also since yesterday no more video card overclocking at all riva worked great till yesterday now there's no opition there??I've tried ati tool,powerstrip and the nvidia crap nothing.So now when i run Call of Juarez DX10 Benchmark instead of average of 24frames i get 8 now wtf.Vista so far has not been worth it at all.


I can't help you with your video card problem, but a lot of people have complained about either having to raise voltage or lower their cpu overclock with Vista. Vista is more sensitive to even the most minuscule instability in your overclock.


----------



## simsim44 (Jul 29, 2007)

jjnissanpatfan said:


> Well i must say the support i get is the greatest!!!!!!!Two weeks later no-one has even tried to help thanx again!!!!!Anyway since ive been using vista for a 420front side bus i need 1.475cpu volts crazy xp needs only 1.25???Also since yesterday no more video card overclocking at all riva worked great till yesterday now there's no opition there??I've tried ati tool,powerstrip and the nvidia crap nothing.So now when i run Call of Juarez DX10 Benchmark instead of average of 24frames i get 8 now wtf.Vista so far has not been worth it at all.




Just curious, is your copy of Vista's 32, or 64 bit, I noticed your sig suggest it would be 64, however if it is 32 this could be a concern.(I know that sounds like I'm being smart, but I'm not) I tried runinng 32bit version on my 64 bit rig, which I thought was a better set up but it just doesn't run well after I installed the latest drivers, so I rewrote zeros to the drive and put Vista on the #2 rig, go figure runs better than expected, I am still having a modem concern though( haven't sat down to play in a while), It's a hardware issue, anywho, I was just visiting amd ati , to see if any changes have been made and sure enough 7.7 has bee released so I take the time to see what the release notes are, and your game was mentioned, I did not read the specifics (I was looking for ati core issues) but, with that said tells me the games known issues were addressed by ati so maybe nVida will be following suite and addressing the known vista compatibillity concerns, or I could be a complete fool, I am not an IT or computer wizzard of any sort. 
 P.S. whats running in the background ? Even with XP I still go in and shut down ever thing that is not critical. hope it helps.
Tim


----------



## simsim44 (Jul 29, 2007)

Boneface said:


> Ok so i just reinstalled vista home prem. It loaded the default drivers for my vid card and i was able to use a res of 1280x1024 which is great untill i install the latest drivers from invida and i can only do a res of 1024x768. Now is this a vista problem or its it nvidia and does anyone know how i can fix this. I am using an Aopen 17inch lcd monitor and is plug and play i guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would like to believe it's, neither run the default driver until there are performance issues, then address them accordingly, I have had similar concerns,( mine were 32 bit software on a 64 bit rig, it suddenly got real slooow,and would take minutes to do any one task) If you have specific issues you then know what to look for( by reading release notes before installing updates) I also checked the driver numbers versions and there were differences (I don't remember specifics, just remember they were different), so I don't know if there were copyright laws or chronological again, I'm not trying to sound like a jerk, just going on whats posted, and I really don't think that the monitor is a concern, when in doubt swap it out.


----------



## Boneface (Jul 29, 2007)

simsim44 said:


> I would like to believe it's, neither run the default driver until there are performance issues, then address them accordingly, I have had similar concerns,( mine were 32 bit software on a 64 bit rig, it suddenly got real slooow,and would take minutes to do any one task) If you have specific issues you then know what to look for( by reading release notes before installing updates) I also checked the driver numbers versions and there were differences (I don't remember specifics, just remember they were different), so I don't know if there were copyright laws or chronological again, I'm not trying to sound like a jerk, just going on whats posted, and I really don't think that the monitor is a concern, when in doubt swap it out.





I have no slow downs at all everything runs great even COH dx10 version gets me ove 60fps everything maxed. I was just hoping to get the higher res. I know its not a monitor problem, xp runs at my 1280x1024 res. Oh well ill just keep looking online for the answer. thanks for the help


Boneface


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Jul 29, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I can't help you with your video card problem, but a lot of people have complained about either having to raise voltage or lower their cpu overclock with Vista. Vista is more sensitive to even the most minuscule instability in your overclock.



I figured out the gpu thing but i wish there was some way to lowering my cpu volts cause it boots in safe mode low volts but normal starts need 1.475@3.0 thats high.







simsim44 said:


> Just curious, is your copy of Vista's 32, or 64 bit, I noticed your sig suggest it would be 64, however if it is 32 this could be a concern.(I know that sounds like I'm being smart, but I'm not) I tried runinng 32bit version on my 64 bit rig, which I thought was a better set up but it just doesn't run well after I installed the latest drivers, so I rewrote zeros to the drive and put Vista on the #2 rig, go figure runs better than expected, I am still having a modem concern though( haven't sat down to play in a while), It's a hardware issue, anywho, I was just visiting amd ati , to see if any changes have been made and sure enough 7.7 has bee released so I take the time to see what the release notes are, and your game was mentioned, I did not read the specifics (I was looking for ati core issues) but, with that said tells me the games known issues were addressed by ati so maybe nVida will be following suite and addressing the known vista compatibillity concerns, or I could be a complete fool, I am not an IT or computer wizzard of any sort.
> P.S. whats running in the background ? Even with XP I still go in and shut down ever thing that is not critical. hope it helps.
> Tim


It is 32 bit i found out the only video drivers i can overclock with are 158.18 if i try anything newer i can't overclock anymore.For some weird reason when i used newer drivers it kept the video card at 200\400  and no overclocking with anything.


----------



## Oliver_FF (Jul 30, 2007)

jjnissanpatfan said:


> I figured out the gpu thing but i wish there was some way to lowering my cpu volts cause it boots in safe mode low volts but normal starts need 1.475@3.0 thats high.



The way i've read about it - Vista monitors voltage fluctuation's that occur inside your hardware to prevent hackers from obtaining "premium content" from your hardware. I guess this is there to help protect their excessive efforts of encrypting said content as it travels between your cpu and video card... Anyway, this means that even if your overclock is Prime stable the voltage fluctuations may not be stable enough for Vista to be happy enough to boot.


----------



## Oliver_FF (Jul 30, 2007)

Boneface said:


> Ok so i just reinstalled vista home prem. It loaded the default drivers for my vid card and i was able to use a res of 1280x1024 which is great untill i install the latest drivers from invida and i can only do a res of 1024x768. Now is this a vista problem or its it nvidia and does anyone know how i can fix this. I am using an Aopen 17inch lcd monitor and is plug and play i guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see in your specs you've using a massive monitor, is it an actual monitor, or HDTV? If it's a HDTV is the native resolution 1280x1024? or is the larger resolution being downscaled to fit?


----------



## Boneface (Aug 1, 2007)

LOL sorry my bad i forgot to change that. I am only using a 17inch aopen lcd now that runs 1280x1024 on xp


----------



## Falru (Aug 8, 2007)

*Audio Problems (Driver? Vista? Who the hell knows.)*

Ok I've googled this to death and all I get is "Install better drivers" and that seems to do nothing.

My problem is my audio stutters a lot whenever I do...like...anything Hard drive or CPU related (still trying to determine which one it is)


System:
Motherboard: ASUS P5VD2-MX SE
Chipset (Northbridge) : VIA P4M890
Chipset (Southbridge) : VIA VT8237A
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E6320 Conroe 1.86 GHz
Memory: G.Skill 2 GB (2 x 1 GB) DD2 533 MHz RAM
Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar RE WD1600YS 160 GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0
Audio Chipset: Realtek ALC660
Audio Channels: 6

Everytime I try to change drivers from the ones that came with the CD I don't get audio at all, and the ones on the CD are the ones that give me this stutter problem (they're meant for XP). Conveniently all the Vista ones won't work. 

EDIT: Ok now I'm using the vista driver and it looks like it THINKS it's making audio (the meter shows that it IS) but it's not coming out headphones or the speakers. -_- and now it lets me use my frontmic (i screwed around with speech recognition for a while) while the driver that gives me stuttering audio doesn't let me use it all.


Why must this be such a pain! ><


----------



## Wile E (Aug 9, 2007)

Falru said:


> Ok I've googled this to death and all I get is "Install better drivers" and that seems to do nothing.
> 
> My problem is my audio stutters a lot whenever I do...like...anything Hard drive or CPU related (still trying to determine which one it is)
> 
> ...


Did you try updating your mobo's BIOS? They could've changed something in a newer BIOS, that's needed for the Vista drivers.


----------



## tony929292 (Aug 11, 2007)

i was just woundering how do i turn hibernate off in vista i tried (run) powercfg -hibernate off


----------



## Judas (Aug 11, 2007)

tony929292 said:


> i was just woundering how do i turn hibernate off in vista i tried (run) powercfg -hibernate off



Right click mouse on desktop   personalization/screensaver  at bottom click on change power settings  then on left  choose when to turn off display


----------



## Tutsumi (Aug 26, 2007)

My Windows/System32 winload.exe file got corrupted and I can't find any place where to get a fresh copy.  I'm running Home Premium on my Vista system and I can't re-install Vista because the harddrive is from Sony/Toshiba...and you know how they like to make sure you can't repair it yourself.  Can someone help point me into a direction where i could get a copy of that ONE file so I can start working on my laptop again, please?


----------



## Wile E (Aug 26, 2007)

Tutsumi said:


> My Windows/System32 winload.exe file got corrupted and I can't find any place where to get a fresh copy.  I'm running Home Premium on my Vista system and I can't re-install Vista because the harddrive is from Sony/Toshiba...and you know how they like to make sure you can't repair it yourself.  Can someone help point me into a direction where i could get a copy of that ONE file so I can start working on my laptop again, please?


Can you boot from a Vista disk, and Choose the repair option.

On another note, why wouldn't you be able to install Vista? Where the hard drive came from doesn't matter.


----------



## Tutsumi (Aug 26, 2007)

Sony has it running the Home Premium OEMake, so I can't reinstall it without wiping everything off my computer.

I can run an all Vista version disc I got but it says there's nothing wrong with it.  I believe if I just get that one winload.exe file everything would be alright.


----------



## Namslas90 (Aug 26, 2007)

Look Here;http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=37887:toast:


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 14, 2007)

I need some help getting Vista Ultimate x86 running right on my friend's computer.
AMD Athlon 64 3000+ socket 754, 2 GB DDR400, MSI K8MM-ILSR, ATi x1650 PRO 512MB AGP.
Vista runs fine - until you install ANY ATi drivers... we started with the 7.9's, gave a bsod with a "ATIKMDAG.SYS" error. 7.8's gave the same thing. Read a couple of posts on other forums and thy said that the 7.2's wouldn't do this, so I installed the 7.2's. No ATIKMDAG.SYS bsod, this time I get a "IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL" bsod.
Any ideas?


----------



## Wile E (Sep 15, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> I need some help getting Vista Ultimate x86 running right on my friend's computer.
> AMD Athlon 64 3000+ socket 754, 2 GB DDR400, MSI K8MM-ILSR, ATi x1650 PRO 512MB AGP.
> Vista runs fine - until you install ANY ATi drivers... we started with the 7.9's, gave a bsod with a "ATIDMAG.SYS" error. 7.8's gave the same thing. Read a couple of posts on other forums and thy said that the 7.2's wouldn't do this, so I installed the 7.2's. No ATIDMAG.SYS bsod, this time I get a "IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL" bsod.
> Any ideas?


You need to update Vista first. There's an updated MS ATI driver that needs to go on first.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 15, 2007)

Wile E said:


> You need to update Vista first. There's an updated MS ATI driver that needs to go on first.



vista is completely up to date. after installing it, there were 2.5 GB of updates, we spent the first night getting those.
included in these updates was in fact an ati driver, that driver caused the atikmdag.sys bsod's as well.


----------



## Firedomain (Sep 15, 2007)

sorry to add to the chaos that is this thread. but i have something thats really bugging me & i cant find anything to stop it.
i am running voice recognition & while i play music VR is detecting sound. even when i have my mic unpluged.
so y is there audio signal going through the mic in windows when i have no mic connected!!!
im using headphones so nothings piking up the noise!
i dont understand y its having audio signal go through the mic (if i go into control panel, sound, mic. its showing a mic with sound being detected!

plz help, with this problem i am unable to use VR with music, or while talkin 2 friends or i am also unable to chat online & listen 2 music at the same time coz the sounds will go 2 my friends comp 2!

any help would b greatly appreciated.
Thanx guys.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 15, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## Oliver_FF (Sep 15, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> I need some help getting Vista Ultimate x86 running right on my friend's computer.
> AMD Athlon 64 3000+ socket 754, 2 GB DDR400, MSI K8MM-ILSR, ATi x1650 PRO 512MB AGP.
> Vista runs fine - until you install ANY ATi drivers... we started with the 7.9's, gave a bsod with a "ATIKMDAG.SYS" error. 7.8's gave the same thing. Read a couple of posts on other forums and thy said that the 7.2's wouldn't do this, so I installed the 7.2's. No ATIKMDAG.SYS bsod, this time I get a "IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL" bsod.
> Any ideas?



Are you installing the correct Vista 32bit drivers from AMD's website, and are you removing the old versions of the drivers before you update? 

Have you tried rolling back to the drivers that came with Vista?


----------



## Oliver_FF (Sep 15, 2007)

firedomain said:


> sorry to add to the chaos that is this thread. but i have something thats really bugging me & i cant find anything to stop it.
> i am running voice recognition & while i play music VR is detecting sound. even when i have my mic unpluged.
> so y is there audio signal going through the mic in windows when i have no mic connected!!!
> im using headphones so nothings piking up the noise!
> ...




Try upgrading your Audio drivers - go to the control panel, Windows Update, on the left click "Check for Updates" and wait a while. When it's done, click the little "View Available Updates". If it finds some new audio drivers you should get them.


----------



## Firedomain (Sep 15, 2007)

na, there all up to date


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 15, 2007)

Oliver_FF said:


> Are you installing the correct Vista 32bit drivers from AMD's website, and are you removing the old versions of the drivers before you update?
> 
> Have you tried rolling back to the drivers that came with Vista?



yes, in between installing any drivers i made sure to use driver cleaner and then manually go in  and remove any remaining ati software while in safe mode.
i have tried the vista 32bit 7.9's, 7.8's, 7.1's, and 7.2's off of amd's website, i have also tried the drivers that came with the graphics card and the drivers vista recommends (the ones in windows update).


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 16, 2007)

bump


----------



## Wile E (Sep 16, 2007)

I dunno Random, I'm stumped. Maybe it's just a bad OS install?


----------



## Oliver_FF (Sep 16, 2007)

firedomain said:


> na, there all up to date



Ok, i'll admit it's rather wierd...

Back in the day, when I used to play around with Anarchy Online and Ventrilo (basically like teamspeak) I found the best way to get music and voice working well together was to have a separate £10 sound card:
1. play music/audio through your main audio device (probably onboard).
2. mute the mic input of the onboard.
3. plug the mic into the cheap-ass sound card.
4. mute the output of the cheap-ass sound card.
5. choose the cheap-ass card as your audio input device with ts.

The best part about that setup is that you'll never ever ever get any form of feedback 

Oh yeah, it will also solve your wierd problem. Hell, if you wanted to spend a little more than £10 you could even get a card with superior audio quality than your onboard!


----------



## Oliver_FF (Sep 16, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> yes, in between installing any drivers i made sure to use driver cleaner and then manually go in  and remove any remaining ati software while in safe mode.
> i have tried the vista 32bit 7.9's, 7.8's, 7.1's, and 7.2's off of amd's website, i have also tried the drivers that came with the graphics card and the drivers vista recommends (the ones in windows update).



What about the WDM ones, the poor pathetic ones that comes with vista out of the box before any upgrades of any sort? Just want to make sure it's not a hardware issue giving some of these bluescreens. Is it stable enough to run a stress test with ATiTool?


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 17, 2007)

Oliver_FF said:


> What about the WDM ones, the poor pathetic ones that comes with vista out of the box before any upgrades of any sort? Just want to make sure it's not a hardware issue giving some of these bluescreens. Is it stable enough to run a stress test with ATiTool?



wdm's have been tried as well.
the damn thing is stable as hell until you put any form of ati software on it, but of course you need the drivers or 3d apps won't run right...
i appreciate all the help so far, but i need this problem solved asap; the poor kid is gonna go buy a new hdd and a copy of xp if we can't get this resolved soon...


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 17, 2007)

bump


----------



## Firedomain (Sep 17, 2007)

Oliver_FF said:


> Ok, i'll admit it's rather wierd...
> 
> Back in the day, when I used to play around with Anarchy Online and Ventrilo (basically like teamspeak) I found the best way to get music and voice working well together was to have a separate £10 sound card:
> 1. play music/audio through your main audio device (probably onboard).
> ...



i was thinking about it. was looking at getting a Razor Baracudda.
but not at the moment.

my onboard works awesome (shockingly)
(check sys specs 2 see mobo)

its detecting the music, coz when i stop the music it detects nothing... so i dont know.....
maybe there's a setting somewhere im missing... or its fu**ed... 1 or the other! lol

Thanx 4 the reps anyway ppl.

am upgrading to vista X64 soon (within the week)... who knows, could possibly fix the prob (would be strange if it did, but i wouldn't complain!)


----------



## Oliver_FF (Sep 17, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> wdm's have been tried as well.
> the damn thing is stable as hell until you put any form of ati software on it, but of course you need the drivers or 3d apps won't run right...
> i appreciate all the help so far, but i need this problem solved asap; the poor kid is gonna go buy a new hdd and a copy of xp if we can't get this resolved soon...



Have you looked in your error logs for anything suspicious, or any more info?


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 17, 2007)

Oliver_FF said:


> Have you looked in your error logs for anything suspicious, or any more info?



how do i get to those logs?


----------



## Oliver_FF (Sep 17, 2007)

Go to the control panel, go to Administrative Tools, then Event Viewer. UAC will jump in asking for permission to continue, grant it.

Let it load - in the middle of the window you'll get a list of all the logged events... Critical, Error, Warning, Information, Audit Success and Audit Failure.

Don't get worried at how many errors/warnings you've got - every little thing seems to get listed in Vista - i've recorded 60,000 errors in the 3 months i've been on Vista!

Just look around for anything logged around the time you get the crashes... or if your feeling daring, crash it, reboot and look at the latest logs.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 17, 2007)

Oliver_FF said:


> Go to the control panel, go to Administrative Tools, then Event Viewer. UAC will jump in asking for permission to continue, grant it.
> 
> Let it load - in the middle of the window you'll get a list of all the logged events... Critical, Error, Warning, Information, Audit Success and Audit Failure.
> 
> ...



ok, i looked, nothing from the last crash that i didn't know. but i did find something interesting on google. apparently people are fixing this error by forcing their fan speeds to 100% either through atitool or by hardwiring it to a molex. i'll speak to him and see if he would like to take this route.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 18, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> ok, i looked, nothing from the last crash that i didn't know. but i did find something interesting on google. apparently people are fixing this error by forcing their fan speeds to 100% either through atitool or by hardwiring it to a molex. i'll speak to him and see if he would like to take this route.



well, the hardmod didn't fix the problem, but the card runs cooler now


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 18, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## Wile E (Sep 18, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> bump


Seriously, at this point, the only thing I can think of is to do a clean install. Vista for me just seems to be more prone to getting a bad install. I've had it happen to me before. Some things just wouldn't work right on a fresh install, but when I redid it, everything was fine. If that doesn't solve it, then I don't know what to say, go to XP and hope the Alky project comes thru?


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 19, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Seriously, at this point, the only thing I can think of is to do a clean install. Vista for me just seems to be more prone to getting a bad install. I've had it happen to me before. Some things just wouldn't work right on a fresh install, but when I redid it, everything was fine. If that doesn't solve it, then I don't know what to say, go to XP and hope the Alky project comes thru?



reinstallation didn't work...


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 19, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> reinstallation didn't work...



screw it.
i give up.
vista has been wiped from his drive and xp pro has been installed...


----------



## ADV4NCED (Oct 10, 2007)

*Have a HUGE problem, who can solve it?*

Guys let me just say I have exhausted my resources on finding out WTF is causing the problems I'm having. Microsoft nor Nvidia can help on this one. 

My system:
Q6600 @ stock
Asus P5N32-E Sli *(Latest Bios 1205)
BFG 8800GTX OC 600/900 (Factory overclocked) 
G Skill DDR2 800 2gb running dual channel (stock speeds)
Seagate 250gb SATA 7200.10 (My main harddrive which all OS's are installed on)
Maxtor 80gb Sata
AeroCool Zerodba 620w psu
Vista Ultimate x64 as well as tried Vista Ultimate x86 

My problem:

I get NUMEROUS blue screens of death whenever I play any game. I get crashes with errors like PAGED_ERROR_IN_NONPAGED_AREA aswell as the infamous nvldkkm.sys crash. Tons of others, but not enough time to read/see what file is causing it. The last crash I had about 30 mins ago, was NTFS.sys or similar to that.

I've tried Vista Ult. 32 bit, 4 different installations (3 of them complete format to Vista and the other dual-boot XP 32bit & Vista). Right now I decided to see if Vista Ulti. 64 bit would solve my problem but it hasn't. 

I have the latest drivers for my GFX [forceware 163.75(regardless of WHQL drivers, the problem still occurs)] and the latest for my motherboard (nforce 15.08).

Each time I go back to XP, I rid myself of these problems except for the last time (3 days ago) which I believe was due to my harddrive having bad sectors which scan disk fixed and never saw a bsod on XP again....trust me to try vista again  

Now I've swapped out the PSU, RAM, CPU and GFX to see if anything changed. NOTHING HAS CHANGED!

I also have updated Vista to the latest updates available. All I can think now is that my Motherboard has something against Vista - which it SHOULDN'T as it IS a Vista certified mobo.

Can anyone out there help me? I've searched all over the net with tons of people complaining about the same thing with NO FIXES to the problem. And if there is a fix, it fix the problem for everyone or permenently.*


----------



## ADV4NCED (Oct 10, 2007)

ADV4NCED said:


> Guys let me just say I have exhausted my resources on finding out WTF is causing the problems I'm having. Microsoft nor Nvidia can help on this one.
> 
> My system:
> Q6600 @ stock
> ...


*

The latest blue screen (5 mins ago), some info about the error that Vista showed upon bootup:

Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
  OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.256.1
  Locale ID:	7177

Additional information about the problem:
  BCCode:	1e
  BCP1:	FFFFFFFFC0000005
  BCP2:	FFFFF80001ECC61F
  BCP3:	0000000000000000
  BCP4:	0000000000003FE9
  OS Version:	6_0_6000
  Service Pack:	0_0
  Product:	256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini101007-01.dmp
  C:\Users\Durban Poison\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-27783-0.sysdata.xml
  C:\Users\Durban Poison\AppData\Local\Temp\WER80B3.tmp.version.txt*


----------



## Wile E (Oct 11, 2007)

About your hard drive and bad sectors. BACK UP NOW!! Suddenly appearing bad sectors is *usually* an early warning sign for HD failure.


Now, hopefully on to the problems. Have you installed the newest Direct X?

And what games is this happening on?


----------



## Firedomain (Oct 11, 2007)

my 1st guess woulda been a dodgy hard drive 2!
the only reason i question that is coz xp ran fine.

but i stil recon its the hdd

(& just for the record elfen lied rules..)


----------



## Wile E (Oct 12, 2007)

firedomain said:


> (& just for the record elfen lied rules..)


Yes, yes it does. lol


But back on topic. Hard drive is my hunch as well, but I figured it wouldn't hurt to make sure DX is up to date.


----------



## ADV4NCED (Oct 12, 2007)

lol guys look @ my join date to the forums, I'm no n00b to the forums or computers 

When on XP I've tried plain DX9 as well as DX9.0c. XP isn't my problem though - formatted last night back to XP (and running like a beauty ), couldnt handle those bloody bsod's every 15 mins 

The last bsod I saw was Memory_management (vista). What I tried was uninstalling my nvidia drivers completely and try to play a game without any video drivers installed. Games looked horrible and never solved the problem, after 2 mins during BMW M3 Challenge, BSOD!  So in my mind its not a problem due to Nvidia's drivers - also backing this up is the fact that some ATI users also have these issues.

Anyway, I also am questioning this HDD, however every diagnostic test I do, it comes up clean  I got another diagnostic test from work today, will run over night testing my hdd to see if it finds any bad sectors. Works really well @ work (I'm a technician) so if my  seagate is dieing on me, this should pick it up.


----------



## JousteR (Oct 12, 2007)

Glad this had been bumped saved me face and stopped me making new thread...
Anyway my problem is that for the last few weeks windows update doesnt let me update and the damn control panel refuses to open..?


Any ideas chaps or is anyone else suffering from this..?
Please stop me from uninstalling Vista for a 4th time..


----------



## Firedomain (Oct 13, 2007)

ADV4NCED said:


> lol guys look @ my join date to the forums, I'm no n00b to the forums or computers
> 
> When on XP I've tried plain DX9 as well as DX9.0c. XP isn't my problem though - formatted last night back to XP (and running like a beauty ), couldnt handle those bloody bsod's every 15 mins
> 
> ...



I'm not accusing anyone here, but i'm gonna just guess this aint a "legit" copy of vista?
if it aint i'd deffinately either say its a bad copy (because of the "Image" style vista was created with, a bad file may b copied isactly as it is on the disc instead of detecting a corrupt file or anything.) or i'd say for some reason you have serious compatibility issues with ur mobo or something.

i personaly use vista at home & have not had a problem with it crashing (after all the updates.... dont get me started on how unstable it is befor the updates!)

my "friend" has a non-legit version & he has problems all the time from a bad image of vista.

is there another copy you can try 2 install? (on another partition or something, so u dont have 2 wipe everything again.)

if this is a legit copy, then my bad.... but still a possibility its a bad disc???


----------



## ADV4NCED (Oct 13, 2007)

Unfortunetly it has nothing to do with the disc. I have a legit copy FYI, however I even used a friends cd to install and it doesn't make any difference =/

Thought I should explain a little more too:

About 2 months after I got this pc (which was when I still had an E6600, 2gb Team Elite and an Antec TP-II 480W psu), I installed Vista after running on a perfectly stable and overclocked system on XP. About after a week on vista, the bsod's started with the nvlddmkm.sys error. Back then it was THE ONLY BSOD ERROR I got, however I got it whenever I played any of my games. About 3 days of that sh1t and my GTS 320mb started artifacting everywhere. It was like the gpu suddenly was damaged by all the bsod's in Vista and even formatting back to XP didn't help. Putting the card in another pc, it artifacted there too :S

Sent the card in for RMA, they covered it and bam got the card back in working condition. Now I been running XP stable again but decided I need DX10 as my DX9 performance was excellent.  

So again I went to Vista, this time instead of the nvlddmkm.sys bsod appearing, it was a MULTITUDE of other bsods. Still havent seen the nvlddmkm.sys bsod since the RMA..

Anyway, the bsod's have followed me back to XP however after another 2 formats today....the bsods seem to have gone! 

..Will keep you all updated as who knows how permenent this stability is gonne be


----------



## Firedomain (Oct 14, 2007)

good luck & lets hope u dont have 2 put up another post with the damn bsod's again!!

good luck again.


----------



## spud107 (Nov 21, 2007)

*no internet on vista*

thought id post here instead of making new post,
been trying to get vista to work with the wireless network,
can connect to the wireless router but cant get internet from the modem attached,
can log into the router and modem setup screens, so they are both accesible,
maybe iv just missed an option somewhere,
works fine with xp on same pc,


----------



## Firedomain (Nov 21, 2007)

spud107 said:


> thought id post here instead of making new post,
> been trying to get vista to work with the wireless network,
> can connect to the wireless router but cant get internet from the modem attached,
> can log into the router and modem setup screens, so they are both accesible,
> ...



try going into: "start" "network" "network & sharing center" "customize" & try the location type "private"
also what does your network & sharing center say about ur computer connection (the top picture of the network map).


----------



## spud107 (Nov 23, 2007)

done the private setting,
map shows as
my computer -> linksys -> internet but not connecting,
there should be an asdl modem after the router
il try the pppoe? option for connecting later when i can get the user/pass
but its not needed from this end of the connection on xp,
and its already set in the modem
just connects to the router an internets connected


----------



## Firedomain (Nov 23, 2007)

sorry, im not to sure... all i can think of appart from windows firewall blocking it is..... umm......
manually setting up ur IP & default gateway & if that works try putting it back to auto config (i know that sounds pointless... but i have had probs where doing that suddenly makes the comp like the connection!)

i hope that helps. other than that i cant think of anything off the top of my head that would help..... hence y im planning on doing a tafe course in network administration next year! fix up my PC weak spot!


----------



## spud107 (Nov 23, 2007)

thanks, il give it a try tomorrow sometime, gotta sleep . . .


----------



## delisimo (Nov 27, 2007)

*Vista Activation Issue*

Windows Vista Home Premium - Pre-installed

Hello,

I have a really strange Activation issue going on with my Vista:

When I go to my Activation screen it reads Active and everything looks fine, upon launching certain programs / applications / games the Activation status changes to Inactive. 

When I quit the programs / applications / games the Activation goes back to Active status.

When I leave the programs /applications /games open and hit the Activate Windows button, it actually gives me an error code - 0x8007005, Description Access Denied. 


Now, before I get into this I just want to say that I have called in and Activated my Windows Vista by phone successfully. Of course to get any kind of feedback from Microsoft you have to pay quite a bit of money, so I'm trying to get as much feedback on this issue prior to spending the money on what appears to be an actual Microsoft error.


I've done my homework on this and from what I have learned I am not alone with this.

This is the first link that I was given from the Windows Vista Discussion Group forums on this issue. http://support.microsoft.com/kb/931573

I have downloaded that update manually from that site and attempted to install it. Upon running the install it basically tells me, "this software is not compatible with your system" and does not install.

After reading that site provided you can see that for whatever reason this new BIOS Validation Check may be the cause of this error, but I can't even install the hotfix.

Is this just a display error or is my copy of windows actually inactive even though I've called in and activated it?

If anyone has any ideas as to what I can do to get rid of this problem I would really appreciate the help.

Also, I want to know how many times you can actually activate your copy of windows be it via e-mail, phone, internet? Is there a limit if you're just reformating or is your copy yours to use on your computer for as long as you have the same hardware etc...?

Thank you,
delisimo


----------



## Firedomain (Nov 28, 2007)

hey, thats pretty screwed up, but i have heard a few times of stupid activation errors & stuff.
my only suggestion is to try Vista Loader v2.2.0
you wouldn't be using your actual key but since you do own a legit copy & microsoft is fukcin up, i don't see a problem with using it.
it will create a "virtual" bios thing (that says its from an OEM) & will trick your comp into thinking that its an OEM & is legit.... although it already is & microsoft cant keep there software very bug-free.

as for the other stuff, sorry cant really tell u anything else.

(i've heard that this sometimes cracks the shits with some of the OEM's, but apparently the most reliable was using an ASUS key.)


----------



## delisimo (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback, I will look into that.

I do have some updated news upon speaking with Microsoft Support over the phone and have obatained a case ticket as they are looking into the issue.

The support rep basically ended up asking everyone in his power regarding this issue and they had no idea what was happening. He did answer one question though, and that was regarding the install of that patch. Apparently the patch was a Windows Update hotfix and the reason I was receiving that error message upon trying to install was because I had already received and installed the update with my Automatic Upates turned on.

So, at this point I talked with him about some certain programs that were running during the times that I noticed the Activation status going bonkers and the strangest one being Sims 2... He is actually asking an employee of his to install Sims 2 and see if he gets the same results and plans on calling me back as soon as they find out anything. In the mean time he told me that I am legit and do not need to worry about my copy and activation, which is good. Although I do not reveive the nasty error that I have 3 days to activate my copy yet and it appears to be a false error, I would hate to have to deal with a 3 day warning to activate my copy if that were to happen and then go through the process of calling activation support everytime I run a program.

Thanks again for the help. I will update the status of this in the case that someone else has a similar problem.


----------



## mysticjon (Dec 5, 2007)

hey my vista doesnt seem to open programs such as mozilla, utorrent, zune, and nero. they work but once i turn of my computer and then turn it back on later, the programs just dont open or work, i double click like crazy and nothing happens, also utorrent does the same thing under Xp too, and the only thing that keeps the programs open and usable is if i either keep the program running or idle and leave my computer on 24/7. when i do turn off my computer, (take moziila firefox for an example) i install it so i can open the program.....has anybody else have/had this issue before?


----------



## Firedomain (Dec 5, 2007)

mysticjon:
i haven't personally heard bout this... my 1st q. is do u have a virus scanner???
are you using 32 or 64-bit Vista & what version?
(start -> Right click "computer" -> "properties")

delisimo:
just so you know, microsoft is planning on trying to block the OEM hack in SP1.
Vistaloader uses a better method of OEM cracking than normal windows OEM hacks.
but microsoft will still "probably" block it.

for now im having my own vista problems!


----------



## mysticjon (Dec 5, 2007)

Firedomain said:


> mysticjon:
> i haven't personally heard bout this... my 1st q. is do u have a virus scanner???
> are you using 32 or 64-bit Vista & what version?
> (start -> Right click "computer" -> "properties")
> ...



hey thank you for replying 
windows vista ultimate 32 bit version 6.0.6000
um im not using a virus scanner. (would you recommend one, like which brand)
its just a weird thing thats happening, sometimes i am able to reboot fine and open the progrmas but mostly it doesnt open, also its doing it with winamp, since zine is a totaly system hog, i switched back to winamp....ive had more problems with virus scanner programs in the past, due to how furstrating they are and how annoying they are


----------



## Wile E (Dec 5, 2007)

mysticjon said:


> hey thank you for replying
> windows vista ultimate 32 bit version 6.0.6000
> um im not using a virus scanner. (would you recommend one, like which brand)
> its just a weird thing thats happening, sometimes i am able to reboot fine and open the progrmas but mostly it doesnt open, also its doing it with winamp, since zine is a totaly system hog, i switched back to winamp....ive had more problems with virus scanner programs in the past, due to how furstrating they are and how annoying they are


Can't go wrong with Kaspersky or NOD32 for AV programs.


----------



## Firedomain (Dec 5, 2007)

Kaspersky is my 100% only virus scanner i'd recommend (have heard just as good things bout NOD32, but heard everywhere that its more of a complicated 1 to use.)
i personally use Kaspersky Internet Security & dont have a problem.

(trust me & everyone here when we say ALLWAYS use a virus scanner... the nets just swarming in them. me & a mate hopped on the net with no anti virus protection (AVP) & we went directly to the virus scanner side & downloaded his (not KIS) & it detected over 200 viruses in the 10mins we were on the comp!. viruses can do some pretty screwed up things & this sounds a lot like something a virus would do. u should give kaspersky a try free 30 day trial HERE)


----------



## mysticjon (Dec 5, 2007)

Firedomain said:


> Kaspersky is my 100% only virus scanner i'd recommend (have heard just as good things bout NOD32, but heard everywhere that its more of a complicated 1 to use.)
> i personally use Kaspersky Internet Security & dont have a problem.
> 
> (trust me & everyone here when we say ALLWAYS use a virus scanner... the nets just swarming in them. me & a mate hopped on the net with no anti virus protection (AVP) & we went directly to the virus scanner side & downloaded his (not KIS) & it detected over 200 viruses in the 10mins we were on the comp!. viruses can do some pretty screwed up things & this sounds a lot like something a virus would do. u should give kaspersky a try free 30 day trial HERE)



hey just got kaspersky and it did what alot of other av do, it detected almost everything on my computer as a win hag32 thing, the program went out of control so i just uninstalled it....but besides the usual, it did find 5 
'viruses" and to my knowledge i didn't recgonize the file location, so i got rid of them....but thanks again, i think one of those 5 files was making my computer do weird things....still i wouldnt use av if i had a computer from the future


----------



## Firedomain (Dec 6, 2007)

i havent ever had it detect anything thats not a virus/trojan/etc.
if your unsure what its detecting, usually it will have a link somewhere where it will tell you about what it found & what it does (with most things)

i hope we helped in anyway.


----------



## mysticjon (Dec 6, 2007)

Firedomain said:


> i havent ever had it detect anything thats not a virus/trojan/etc.
> if your unsure what its detecting, usually it will have a link somewhere where it will tell you about what it found & what it does (with most things)
> 
> i hope we helped in anyway.



weird....av seems to do that to me. but my computer is fine now


----------



## Firedomain (Dec 6, 2007)

have you ever put AV on as soon as its formated before going online? coz a lot of viruses store themselves on your system restore file where windows cant delete. so every time your comp starts it recopies itself & once u delete it again it begins again! a lot of viruses appear to do nothing but do do a lot in the background. a while ago (when we had ISDN) we got a dialer on our (my dads, not mine )'s comp & it was calling the other side of the world continuously & luckily we got out of paying for it coz it was a virus & they let us off & just banned international calls from our phone.

(sorry, just got home from a night out!!!! i hope my post makes sense! lol)

Edit: ANYWAY!!! if you have system restore enabled i'd recommend temporarily disabling it & then doing a full computer scan & with any luck (if there are viruses there then there will b a lot of luck) it'll fix any "background" problems.


----------



## regan1985 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Profiles Fail to Load*

i get this problem and i can load stuff up but its a different profile and i have googled it and from what ive seen its somthing to do with the refistry but i cant seem to solve it,has any1 got some ideas?


----------



## btarunr (Dec 23, 2007)

*RAID issues during installation*

Hello.

Last time around when installing the OS, I used a floppy with the AHCI driver to make Windows Setup recognise my RAID 0 array. I've heard that you can now supply it a AHCI driver using a CD too. Shortly after winter when I "spring-clean" my system, I want to use the CD with an AHCI driver instead of floppy. I only have one optical drive and that would be holding the installation DVD. Can I eject it to use the AHCI CD or would it mess-up?


----------



## BloodTotal (Dec 23, 2007)

> Can't go wrong with Kaspersky or NOD32 for AV programs.



I recommend kaspersky internet security, never had any problems with it and my explorer.exe has never been quarentined, put it on low security and I have no viruses, and firewall is awesome.


----------



## Firedomain (Dec 24, 2007)

kaspersky's the way to go. & as for the Disc thing, if its Windows Vista then u can eject it no problem, coz its not accessing any files from the disc at that time.
as for XP im pretty sure (not positive) that you can eject the disc also.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 24, 2007)

All right, I installed Vista x86 on my new system. Everything is going good. I've oc'ed it to the point where Vista tells me its not a real OS system anymore. Well, I've been able to run games fine and so I went to see how the media center worked with movies. Popped in a anime from Netflix and it gives me "can not read errors" So I got another anime I own and said the same thing. I then went to WMP and it just keeps on trying and trying to load but it just can't. I've download all the updates that M$ has told me to do, and codec's and Divx. And still no use.
 Also now music won't even play.. WMP just says its bad files, and my Zune program just plays on and on but no sound...


----------



## Firedomain (Dec 24, 2007)

have u installed drivers for your sound card & everything... & my guess woulda been codecs but if its all not working....?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 24, 2007)

What codecs did you install?


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 24, 2007)

I went here http://www.divx.com/ and downloaded the free version..


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 24, 2007)

Firedomain said:


> have u installed drivers for your sound card & everything... & my guess woulda been codecs but if its all not working....?



I'm using my onboard sound. It all worked before I downloaded codecs... well I think most of it worked before downloading AIM... I've found out from me having "HL2.exe has stopped working"  error that AIM was a bad thing... So I believe its from that?


----------



## ghost101 (Dec 24, 2007)

My supposedly "Permanently" activated Dell OEM Vista Ultimate copy decided it wasnt genuine anymore


----------



## Firedomain (Dec 24, 2007)

is it legit or not? if it is contact them & theyll fix things up. if its not, have u just gotten SP1?

otherwise..... damn!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 24, 2007)

I've downloaded CCCP and everything works perfectly now! Thanks all for the suggestions and have a safe and great holiday!!!


----------



## ghost101 (Dec 24, 2007)

Firedomain said:


> is it legit or not? if it is contact them & theyll fix things up. if its not, have u just gotten SP1?
> 
> otherwise..... damn!!!



Hehe, its correct in its assessment. Oh well, a reinstallation fixed it. No more automatic updates not related to security .

Anyway, back to the actual point of this thread. Using the backup system available in Vista (ghost system i assume) what happens when you create the ghost image with antivirus software installed. I have kaspersky 7 with a subscription, how will it react when i restore this image say in 6 months time?


----------



## regan1985 (Dec 25, 2007)

can nobody help me on my profile failing to load?!

i have tried changing the .bac file in regedit and renameing the temp profile that was setup but still havent been able to do anything, i have also lost my vist disk so the fact that i am ready to reformat doesnt matter, am having to redownload, doesnt help when only geeks like myself keep my pc on crimbo lol


----------



## snafuthesane (Jan 11, 2008)

*I have a serious vista installation problem..*

Any solutions to this issue are coveted and would be greatly appreciated.

[Specs: D975XBX2 Mobo | Core 2 Quad Q6600 2.4ghz | XFX GeForce 8800GTS | Seagate Barracuda 250GB HD | 4GB Corsair XMS2 DDR2 RAM | LG Super Multi-Blue DVD Drive | Espresso Maker Bay Device.. jk.]

First, the story as quick and simple as possible:
Recently built a computer with the D975XBX2 Motherboard.
Ran great for the first 2-3 months or so.
Went on vacation over the new year holiday.
Gave dad my password (mistake) because I got him hooked on Crysis.
I get a text on my phone that says "Hey, froze up while playing Crysis.. blablablah"
And from there it was a downward spiral ending up with blue screens after everything we try.
Originally, it seemed like a video card driver issue.. I could only run it in safe mode occasionally.. but it would be quite unstable, would bluescreen at random, and restart.
Ended up removing all my PCI gear to try and isolate/identify the problem.
Out of frustration I end up formatting my HD  to try a clean install..

I get no further than the end of the "expanding files" part of the install, and then an "Install Windows" box pops up and reads: 

"Windows cannot install required fields. Network problems may be preventing 
 Windows from accessing the file. Make sure the computer is connected to the
 network and restart the installation. Error code: 0x80070005."

You shouldn't need any kind of network connection for installing windows.. what is it talking about/referring to?
Oh, and vista somehow screwed up my bios.
I can get back to it by putting the jumper in configuration mode, but it will only give me a few boot options even while the jumper is in normal mode.
It was never like that before all this.

Any similar scenarios?
I put a lot of $ into this first build of mine.. I need some answers.
I know there's a lot I left out, but if I can know what these error codes mean and how one would go about correcting them.. any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Firedomain (Jan 11, 2008)

my guess would be that the HDD has some bad/corrupt sectors on it. try loading the command prompt window in the vista disc (if it lets you) & run chkdsk /? (to see what options you have) then run a check on ur drive. or just try reformatting it (not a quick reformat, that wont fix the problems if they are from bad/corrupt sectors) personally i'd just stick the windows XP disc in to get the the recovery console & do it from there.... or if its available, move the HDD to another computer & check disc &/or format from there (i'd do both, in that order)

my other suggestion woulda been to go to the nvidia site & get the latest beta drivers...

as for your bios, if you can get the comp working again try putting the jumper into the clear CMOS position & then after a few seconds remove the power connector from the back of your computer & then try removing the battery from your computer. wait a little while then put it all back in & try booting into the BIOS again. if that dont work go to your mobo manufacturer site & try & locate the latest bios & flashing utility there (some manufacturers dont offer them... in wich case... i have no idea!!! possibly try & have a look to see if any overclockers have edited the bios & created an OC version. My old mobo had 1 released... obviously not by the manufacturer though...)


----------



## Oliver_FF (Jan 11, 2008)

snafuthesane said:


> Any solutions to this issue are coveted and would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...



This sounds more like a hardware issue that a software issue - have you tried booting a Linux live dvd? or tried booting XP? If you can't get either of those to boot then it's probably a hardware issue and you should adjourn to the Hardware section.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 11, 2008)

snafuthesane said:


> Any solutions to this issue are coveted and would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> [Specs: D975XBX2 Mobo | Core 2 Quad Q6600 2.4ghz | XFX GeForce 8800GTS | Seagate Barracuda 250GB HD | 4GB Corsair XMS2 DDR2 RAM | LG Super Multi-Blue DVD Drive | Espresso Maker Bay Device.. jk.]
> 
> ...


I'm willing to bet it's either ram, or an overheating component. Tear everything apart, and reseat it all. Check all connections, and make sure the cpu cooler is seated properly. The stock hsf takes quite a bit of pressure to install. If you didn't get all 4 pins in all the way, one may eventually pop out, causing heat problems.


----------



## snafuthesane (Jan 18, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I'm willing to bet it's either ram, or an overheating component. Tear everything apart, and reseat it all. Check all connections, and make sure the cpu cooler is seated properly. The stock hsf takes quite a bit of pressure to install. If you didn't get all 4 pins in all the way, one may eventually pop out, causing heat problems.



It WAS a ram problem.
I had four G's in there.. took the two secondary ones out, and was able to load vista just fine. I haven't but them back in yet to see if they're still any good, but I'm just glad my mobo is fine.

Thank you everyone who responded with your suggestions, much appreciated! 
*problem resolved*


----------



## Firedomain (Jan 18, 2008)

snafuthesane: it wasn't vista x64 was it??? coz if it was then yer, only supports 3GB (i think) out of the box, then you have to apply a hotfix to let it run with 4GB again.
i had that problem when i installed vista x64.


----------



## snafuthesane (Jan 18, 2008)

*Why in the world doesn't vista show a progress bar in defrag??*

They didn't think it was important?
I'd kinda like to know about how friggin long it's gonna take so I know when I can come back and play Crysis.. instead of watching it sit and tell me it *may* take a few hours.
There isn't even a tab for more details..
lol, is there any valid reason why they changed this?


----------



## snafuthesane (Jan 18, 2008)

Firedomain said:


> snafuthesane: it wasn't vista x64 was it??? coz if it was then yer, only supports 3GB (i think) out of the box, then you have to apply a hotfix to let it run with 4GB again.
> i had that problem when i installed vista x64.



actually, no.. 32bit.
Weird, though.


----------



## HPFREAK (Feb 1, 2008)

For more info about what processes aka services you can kill visit this sit it has a complete list of services at what they do 
http://www.blackviper.com/WinVista/servicecfg.htm


----------



## Triprift (Feb 1, 2008)

Just a little Vista tip for anyone who dont no to get task manager straight up press contol shift escape instead of crl alt delete.


----------



## Greek (Feb 10, 2008)

*Sound Issues casuing video playback to stutter*

Hey guys,

im on vista and have gone back and forth for a while now, i gt bored of xp so went back on vista, i notice that when i play movies, mostly fivx and mkv files my movies has instant freezes and the sound messes up i wish i could give u a sample, basically the movie stutters with the sound stuttering too, i never had this problem when i went on vista before, just this last time, i have always installed vista the same way, so i cant see where i went wrong, ive got the 32bit version of vista, have installed vlc and divx codecs, and still not helping, i installed a codec pack but hasnt done the trick, this is rele bothering me because i watch movies everyday on the computer and with experience like that makes me want to go back to xp.

i noticed that my cpu does not go high when movies stutter its on normal 15-30 % load, what do you think the problem is? is my sound card messed up, do i need to reformat?

please reply if you can hlp or have any suggestions


----------



## Firedomain (Feb 10, 2008)

thats really odd!!!!!!! sorry, i have no ideas... usually i can come up with something 2 try... but this time im pulling blanks...... your comp appears to be plenty fast for just watching movies!.....

hopefully someone who had this problem will be able to reply & help you out.


----------



## Greek (Feb 10, 2008)

oh yher no doubt is fast enough. i think its something spiking it, i might try a new soundcard or something, it must be it.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 11, 2008)

Greek said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> im on vista and have gone back and forth for a while now, i gt bored of xp so went back on vista, i notice that when i play movies, mostly fivx and mkv files my movies has instant freezes and the sound messes up i wish i could give u a sample, basically the movie stutters with the sound stuttering too, i never had this problem when i went on vista before, just this last time, i have always installed vista the same way, so i cant see where i went wrong, ive got the 32bit version of vista, have installed vlc and divx codecs, and still not helping, i installed a codec pack but hasnt done the trick, this is rele bothering me because i watch movies everyday on the computer and with experience like that makes me want to go back to xp.
> 
> ...


When you installed the codec pack, which one did you install, and did you uninstall the divx codecs? Leaving DIVX on there and using a pack can cause conflicts.

As for the codec pack, I recommend the CCCP. http://www.cccp-project.net/

Packs such as K-Lite and the Vista codec pack sometimes aren't set up properly, and have filter conflicts from first install.

Again, remember to uninstall the old codec packs and Divx/xvid codecs before you install another pack.


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Feb 16, 2008)

well i turned on my computer, and its telling me i need to validate my genuine microsoft product, and windows will be in reduced funcionality mode unitll i do.  but since its in RFM, it wont let me get to the validation window.   cant click on properties, or control panel. is there a program i can open form run?  im using vista ultimate 64


----------



## Firedomain (Feb 16, 2008)

is it a genuine product....???


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Feb 16, 2008)

Firedomain said:


> is it a genuine product....???



yeah it is, and i got it going. but thanks anyway


----------



## Jenesis (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm having an issue with my Vista PC (which I currently don't have, but will do at Easter). I have 3 internal HDDs, 1 main drive which has no problems, and 2 other, smaller drives. All 3 drives are SATA drives and show up correctly in the BIOS. My mobo is an MSI K9N Diamond.

Vista keeps asking me for drivers for the two non-main drives. If I ask it to look for drivers, or if I point it to C:/Windows/system32, it says installed but it doesn't show in My Computer and can't be partitioned in the Disk Manager (a weird "Disk Manager view not up-to-date" message appears). For now I just tell it to not look for drivers and then the drives work as needed, with drive letters and so on, but all the prompts appearing at every startup is very annoying!

As I said I haven't got my PC with me right now, but does anyone have any advice for what to do when I get it back?


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 5, 2008)

*ready boost and pagefile*

is it possible to transfer pagefiling to a usb mem stick apposed to a hdd?  I've heard giga-byte has a pci product for adding mem for such purposes, curious if there are other methods.

At the moment i am running 4 gigs of ram with two hdd.  Pagefiling is routed to the second (media hdd) with no vista management.  What would be the best way to configure pf?


----------



## Firedomain (Jun 6, 2008)

if you have 2 HDD's, enable pagefile on both, as it will allow the system to access the data upto 2x the speed.
as for a mem stick, if its fast (unlike portable hdd's) then readyboost will let the system put certain higher priority files onto it to increase performance. (very similar to pagefile, just more prioritized for high priority files.)

although you shouldn't see to much of a difference with 4GB of ram anyway.

& gigabyte's method involves using ram as a harddrive (its constantly got power to keep its memory.) people also like other methods of fast drives like using a virtual ram disk (utilises a small amount of ram as an accessible drive, although this is pointless for using as a pagefile.)

hope that helps.


----------



## Skitzo (Jun 7, 2008)

*...*

Thanks, that helps.


----------



## raptori (Sep 15, 2008)

*my vista hang's on booting*

hi i have vista ultimate sp1 and it hangs on the booting when the logo suppose to appear and it hangs for 1-2 minutes and then continue booting normally i have xp and vista and both have the same problem which happens from time to time..... my spec xpsp2 and vista ultimate sp1--cpu:Q6600@2.4Ghz-mobo:asus P5KR p35--ram:2*1GB--HDD:WC120GB--VGA:geforce8800GTS320MB.... any one know whats the problem


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 15, 2008)

I would say go and try to make up Solaris's Utility cd, and check your ram. It might be going bad... or could be Hdd... How old is that drive that it's one?


----------

